# Ionizador Ozonizador



## MaMu

*Proyecto:* Ionizador Ozonizador v.2.0.2007 - Experimental
by MaMu 07
*NOTA: * El Autor y Forosdeelectronica no se responsabilizan por el uso y aplicaciones indebidas del articulo expuesto, quedando expresado su caracter didactico e informaciónrmativo.

*PRECAUCION!!!* el equipo aqui descripto trabaja a niveles altos de tension, en el orden de los KV. Peligro, se recomienda su fabricacion exclusivamente a personal tecnico cualificado.

=============================================================

*¿ Como funciona el Ionizador ?*

El Ionizador es un generador de iones negativos que ayudan a mejorar la calidad de aire, reduciendo el volumen de iones positivos nocivos para la salud. 
Emite un caudal permanente de iones negativos hacia el ambiente, logrando así un aire más puro. 
La unidad con ionizador necesita una placa con polaridad negativa; cuando se aplica tensión, los electrones son separados del metal para unirse al oxígeno o humedad del aire. Mediante este proceso se generan los iones negativos. 
Una alta concentración de iones negativos es típica en la montaña, en la playa ...., es decir, en espacios abiertos lejos de las ciudades. 

*Ventajas de tener un Ionizador *

Limpieza de la polución ambiental, logrando que el oxígeno sea mejor absorbido por el organismo. 
Incrementa la calidad del aire, siendo éste más sano y con mejor oxigenación. 
Reduce la depresión, el cansancio y el estrés. 
Alivio de estados asmáticos y alérgicos ya que absorbe el humo del tabaco y elimina los alergenos del aire. 
Purifica el aire en lugares cerrados (oficinas). Elimina la estaticidad transmitida por los ordenadores, moquetas, etc. 
Purifica el aire creando una sensación general de bienestar muy agradable, similar al aire de la montaña. 


*Preguntas más frecuentes*

¿ Es útil el ionizador cuando el local está desocupado ? El ionizador mantiene el aire limpio en el local, debido a que las partículas se convierten en neutras, evitando así el exceso de iones positivos tan perjudiciales para la salud. 
Los equipos con ionizador, ¿ Dan buen resultado con el paso de los años o es necesario cambiarlos ? No, no es necesario cambiarlos, lo que si conviene es limpiar los filtros de suciedad periódicamente. Se puede cepillar con un cepillito o bien con un algodón seco, teniendo especial cuidado con no dejar ninguna pelusa en el ionizador. 
¿ Puede el ionizador trabajar sin los filtros antipolvo ? El ionizador puede funcionar, pero las partículas de polvo pueden afectar a la emisión de iones, perjudicando además el rendimiento de la máquina. 
El ionizador, ¿ Aumenta el consumo de energía eléctrica ? Si, el ionizador necesita 34,5 vatios más de potencia que una máquina que no lo lleve incorporado (lo que equivales al consumo de una bombilla normal). 
Cuando está trabajando el ionizador ¿ Que moléculas ganan electrones ? Los electrones atacan las moléculas neutras N2, O2 y CO2, transformadorrmando dichas moléculas en iones negativos, que se van agrupando en grupos de 8-10 moléculas de agua. Esos grupos son los que generan iones negativos.
___________________________________________________________

El circuito se encuentra en los archivos adjuntos

Del PAD3 al PAD8 deberan ir conectadas las agujas inyectoras de iones, de una longitud no menor a los 25mm.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, está interesante. ¿Podrían publicar el diagrama y el PCB del circuito como imágenes? Es que no tengo el eagle. Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123

A qui a pasado una corra rarisima con eso de la corriente estatica, es un poco offtopic, pero en fin...

El titulo reza lo siguiente:

23 trabajadores de la Torre Agbar también sufren la extraña enfermedad de los edificios inteligentes

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/224005/0/lipoatrofia/torre/agbar/

Por si os interesa:

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Electrostatic/Electrostatic.htm


----------



## JADC

Quiero decir algo desde el punto de vista ambiental:
No hay que abusar de este tipo de artefactos; pues generan ozono; este es altamente beneficioso entre los 10 y 50 km de altura respecto al nivel del mar (estratósfera),  pero en concentraciones inadecuadas cerca del nivel del mar (o sea el aire que respiramos) es cancerígeno. No quiero decir con esto que si se usa este generador de iones a uno le ocasione un cáncer, sino que se use con precacuión. Con respecto a los beneficios de alérgia que ocaciona este generador, es bastante relativo; si uno tiene problemas de alergia respiratoria no hay nada mejor que usar una máscara H.E.P.A. 99,99% DOP como las que venden 3M (perdón por dar la marca pero es la única que realmente es H.E.P.A.). Todo esto lo podría explicar pero me llevaría unas cuantas páginas para extenderme en este tema.


----------



## alfadat

Aca en Stgo estan vendiendo unas ampolletas/lamparas que dicen generar iones negativos y que limpian el aire... estamos hablando de lo mismo ?  Seran tan buenas como indican ?


----------



## thors

alfadat dijo:
			
		

> Aca en Stgo estan vendiendo unas ampolletas/lamparas que dicen generar iones negativos y que limpian el aire... estamos hablando de lo mismo ?  Seran tan buenas como indican ?




es probable que el efecto no sea percibible ya que hay apartos para el hogar que incluyen ventilador para forzar a que el aire pase por el ionizador  y filtros

yo tengo uno para el auto y he notado el efecto en los viajes largos donde llevo los vidrios cerrados ( autopista) 

los actuales aire acondicionados traen ionizadores de fabrica ..pero los venden como purificadores 

saludos


----------



## MaMu

Sólo una cosa importante:

*NOTA:* El Autor y Forosdeelectronica no se responsabilizan por el uso y aplicaciones indebidas del articulo expuesto, quedando expresado su caracter didactico e informaciónrmativo. 

Con el tema de como se pueda o no interpretar, queda a criterio del lector. Ahora bien, ahondando en detalles pero sin ir demasiado lejos, convivimos rodeados de sustancias y elementos cotidianos que segun diversos estudios son cancerigenos. De estos, el 76% se encuentra en nuestras casas, desde la alacena de la cocina, hasta la cochera. Y no mencionemos el sumun de gases toxicos de cualquier bus o automovil. El nivel de produccion de ozono de este tipo de equipos, equivale simplemente al equilibrio de iones + y -, dentro de un 0,5%. Interesante el dato de las alergias, aunque confiezo que soy uno mas de los que me gustaria saber que las produce, porque aun es un misterio.
No quiero ofender a nadie, pero esto es un foro tecnico, cientifico y didactico. Y el articulo hay que tomarlo como tal, ya que, no es mas peligroso que enseñar a un estudiante como funciona un optotriac.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Exacto, se genera una pequeña cantidad de ozono, pero es insignificante. 
Si vamos al caso, por ejemplo, el cigarrillo tiene polonio 210 que es una substancia radiactiva (y cancerigena) y sin embargo la mayoría de la gente fuma (pasiva u activamente).
El amianto también es cancerigeno y me juego 10 pesos a que cualquiera tiene algo de amianto en su casa (y seguramente en la cocina).

Con esto no les digo que fumar esté bien, o usar amianto u otras cosas lo esté, sino que hay que ver primero en que medida son peligrosas las cosas.

PD: Los arcos voltaicos que muchas veces muchos de nosotros hemos echo con flybacks generan bastante ozono (se nota por el tremendo olor) y sin embargo sigue siendo poco para matar o causar cancer o algo parecido.


Salu2!


----------



## Olecram

Un pequeño granito de arena,,, desde hace muchos años construí un ionizador, en ese entonces no habia internet, ni foros etc, hace unos dias una amiga me pregunto que como podia hacer uno, y por flofera de hacer un diagrama, busque y encontre varias informaciónes por aqui, aunque tambien un poco de descredito, en verdad , esta probado los ionizadores hacen bien ala salud, aparte de propiciar la limpieza y purificacion del aire al propiciar la precipitacion de las particulas en suspencion. El rechazo  y confusion con los ozonizadores, no tiene  en general mucha razon de ser, cuando se supera los 5KV y encima hay muchas puntas , el efecto corona  produce algo de ozono, que es muy oxidante y mejora  la calidad del el aire al atacar muchas  sustancias y hasta organismos en suspencion , lo que ayuda a no solo desodorizar, sino ademas a desinfectar los ambientes, el efecto  toxico del ozono, no existe en estos casos por ser muy muy  pequeña la produccion de este y ser su vida muy corta, al ser  muy reactivo.  Cuando los equipos elevan su voltaje y son exclusivamente ozonizadores, su uso esta mas bien restringido a lugares donde el efecto desodorante en imperativo: como baños, salas de fumadores etc... ya sea que se produzca el alto voltaje por multiplicadores de voltaje, sistemas de alta frecuencia con bobinas trigger... la elección solo depende del gusto y posibilidad de cada uno. 

Bueno deseaba decirles que a todos aquellos que ya tienen uno, le incorporen la posibilidad de filtros precipitadores, cosa que no solo mejora la calidad de vida, sino la limpieza  de los objetos donde  suele dejar marca el hollín que tienen estos equipos como efecto secundario.. desde ya muchas gracias, por el espacio...


----------



## erucoco

Buenas,

He hecho un ionizador partiendo de un esquma, pero lo he reducido a la mitad de componentes ya que va a estar en un lugar pequeño. El calculo me sale de unos 4400KV pero me gustaria que le hecharais un vistazo y me dijerais si esta bien y si funcionaria correctamente.

He redudido a la mitad el conjunto condensador-diodo de 20 a 10.

Lista de componentes:

F1=1Amp
C1=33nF
C2=68nf
C3-C10=3.3nf
R1-R3=3.3Mohm

Apreciaria mucho vuestra ayuda ya que estoy a punto de montarlo y me gustaria una segunda opinion.  









Gracias y saludos


----------



## Mushito

Este es un ionizador.
Vi por ahi en esas paginas ebuy algunos ozonizadores para desodorizar automoviles, ese olor a cigarrillo, alguien tiene el diagrama esquematico?


----------



## Olecram

bueno, en este momento no, aca se q vi un par de diagramas,y uno q es para 12V te convendria,son unos q usan alta frecuencia y un transformador "trigger",para elevar el voltaje,,,y no lo tengo   ,,, usa el buscador,,, sino tienes suerte, preguntame de nuevo y buscamos juntos... Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Olecram

pude con mi genio, con este titulo,usando el buscador..."Generador iones negativos 12VDC"ncontraras un esquema ,q te puede ser util.,si te parese q no , dime q hay alternativas,,,


----------



## kitronic

mamu estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo estos ionizadores son una resta muy pequeña a las agresiones que tenemos del medio ambiente ,saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Queria acotar que estudios recientes están cuestionando el uso de ozonizadores, debido a que el ozono es altamente oxidante, y esto puede acarrear problemas para la salud, más de lo que puede ayudar a ésta.
El ozono es altamente inestable y tiene una alta tendencia a volver a su estado de oxígeno molecular, liberando iones que producen la oxidación de muchas sustancias orgánicas entre ellas las personas.

Saludos.


----------



## eserock

hola espero no extenderme mucho

Soy Ingeniero en electrónica y llevo 20 años trabajando con equipos generadores de ozono, la industria  cosmética profesional lleva mas de 50 años aplicando ozono  directamente a la piel para disminuir afecciones de esta, mencionan mucho que si causa daño o que si no empecemos por lo básico y ustedes iran concluyendo.

El ozono son tres átomos de oxigeno unidos en una forma no normal, es una molécula trivalente que necesita condiciones de temperatura y presion atmosferica para mantenerse por algun tiempo su duracion en la mayoria de los ambientes es de algunos segundos, se puede formar por arcos electricos o por luz ultravioleta, si les preocupa la cantidad  que se pueda formar esta es minima por que el oxigeno no es el gas dominante en la atmosfera, cuando llueve y hay relampagos se forma una cantidad considerable de ozono pero este se disipa rapidamente.

dentro de las caracteristicas de  este gas:

altamente oxidante

destructor de  material microorganico en exposiciones prolongadas

da origen a oxigeno nativo al recombinarse

filtra la luz ultravioleta

Se dice que es un contaminante, pero en realidad es un oxidante que hace que los metales pesados de la emisiones se oxiden y se hagan mas pesados por lo que se quedan  a niveles muy bajos en la atmosfera y si efectivamente es altamente dañino en esta forma al ser respirados, el problema mas grave es en realidad la cantidad de luz ultravioleta que incide ya que  hace que los gases emitidos por los  automoviles potencializan la formacion de ozono que daña  la mayoria de fluidos corporales pues los oxida, daña los lagrimales y fosas nasales pero se daran cuenta no es por formacion de arcos electricos. En los lugares donde hay mas peligro de formacion de ozono es  en muchas oficinas  donde existen fotocopiadoras e impresoras  laser que trabajan por ciclos muy extensos.

Un dato adicional es que el ozono se mide en partes por millon y hablamos que en condiciones  normales los niveles maximos de formacion llegan solo a 5 0 6 partes.

para uso medico se crean unos precipitadores de ozono que pueden ser de arco voltaico  o por medio de lampara uv para los que se hace pasar un flujo de oxigeno puro que incrementa hasta en ocasiones 200 partes por millon que es una cantidad elevadisima pero que se utiliza como bactericida y coagulante en heridas abiertas.

Los generadores de iones producen en realidad muy poca cantidad de ozono.

si tienen preguntas con gusto tratare de aclararselas


----------



## gervit

Hola tengo algunas preguntas con respecto a los ionizadores sobre su construccion, hice el circuito con diodos y capacitores pero no entiendo como van las agujas, cuantas se ponen y donde se ubican. Van a dentro del equipo? o van por afuera? es decir tienen que estar al descubierto o no?
El circuito que hice lleva 15 capacitores, alcanzara con eso? sepuede medir de alguna forma la alta tension? 
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## eserock

hola el diagrama que proporcionan es muy parecido  a uno que hacia algunos años la compañia nemectron de Argentina,  en ese equipo ellos colocaban un pequeño electrodo circular con una perforacion e el centro  y con alambre de laton  muy delgado hacian una especie de antena que era colocada en la perforacion del electrodo circular, y esta antenita empezaba a girar por el efecto de la ionizacion, medir el voltaje es un tanto dificil lo mas facil es hacercar los dos polos de salida e ir midiendo la distancia a la que se nota el chispazo en algunos textos de electrificacion de cercas señalan que hay 10 000 volts por cada centimetro a la que salte la chispa.
espero te ayude esto


----------



## gervit

muchas gracias por su respuesta, pero mi ignorancia en este tema es muy grande, aun tengo dudas con respecto a las agujas de salida.
Me gustaria mucho lograr que giren, aunque no me imagino bien como hacerlo, seria un buen efecto, pero es necesario esto para que funcione el ionizador? estas agujas se pueden hacer con cualquier alambre?

Gracias.


----------



## eserock

de preferencia un material que se dañe poco con la interperie, pues si se forma una capa de oxido  la ionizacion sera mucho menor, dejame dibujarte como recuerdo que era la  antenita y te lo envio


----------



## gervit

Ok muchas gracias espero tu dibujo.
Un saludo


----------



## fbesil

Sr. Mamu:
Le comento que he realizado este circuito hace unos 20 años con muy buenos resultados.
Según la serigrafía que ví porque lo demas no pude abrir, los diodos están invertidos porque en las puntas debe salir el negativo.
Tengo información de técnicos argentinos, españoles y rusos, estos últimos lo usan en hospitales hace ya 40 años, porque los pacientes se recuperan mucho más rapido.
Está contraindicado para personas con conjuntivitis (no usar).
Tengo diagramas españoles que trabajan a batería, con fuente conmutada IC 3843 para evitar el peligro de 220 V.


----------



## juanma

fbesil dijo:
			
		

> Tengo información de técnicos argentinos, españoles y rusos, estos últimos lo usan en hospitales hace ya 40 años, porque los pacientes se recuperan mucho más rapido.
> Está contraindicado para personas con conjuntivitis (no usar).
> Tengo diagramas españoles que trabajan a batería, con fuente conmutada IC 3843 para evitar el peligro de 220 V.



Buenas, podrias publicar algunos diagramas? No uso el Eagle asi que no puedo ver los archivos... 
Fotos de algun ozonizador DIY tenes por ahi? para ver el tema de las puntas y ver como van montados.

Saludos


----------



## fbesil

Es para uso terapeutico.
Viste las diferencias entre los ionizadores y los ozonizadores?


----------



## fbesil

Va segunda parte.


----------



## juanma

Les paso otro que encontre:







de la pagina:
http://www.users.otenet.gr/~athsam/air_ionizer.htm


----------



## deniel144

hola tengo una duda las gujas que llega un ionizador van la aire solamente ? no se descargan a tierra? eso 

saludos


----------



## gervit

Si hasta donde yo se son agujas de un material q no se oxide, como acero inoxidable.
Y van al aire solamente ya que las puntas son las q sueltan los iones negativos.
Si se genera un arco con la tierra seria un generador de ozono.
Que alguien me corrija por favor si estoy errado.

Si alguien tiene algun circuito andando estaria bueno que postee con fotos el detalle de las agujas.


----------



## deniel144

gracias y si por favor es que es la unica duda que tengo 


gracias gervit


----------



## Bandus

Si puedes poner varias agujas de acero inoxidable mucho mejor, cercanas a estas debe haber una placa que puede ser de aluminio y esta unida a masa para que haya un intercambio de iones en forma de nube. Tambien a veces se le agrega un pequeño cooler para forzar a la nube ionica salir del medio y que se produzca el efecto deseado de ionizar negativamente el espacio circundante. Un abrazo y saludos a todos. Bandus.


----------



## deniel144

aa ok gracias bueno creo que se podra dejar todo en una caja (como un circuito que sale en las pag anteriores) aislado y con un ventilador que tire el aire hacia afuera 

saludos


----------



## gervit

Les quiero comentar que construi tres ionizadores y parece que funcionan porque la caja en que los coloque se ponen negras cercano a las agujas.
Tambien construi un medidor de iones negativos si alguien lo quiere lo posteo.
Una de las dudas que tengo es si es mejor poner capacitores de 100nanos o capacitores 3.3?
ya que encontre circuitos con estos valores.
Supongo que con 100 nanos se eleva mas la corriente, no?
Si alguno mas construyo alguno estaria que lo comente.
Gracias


----------



## deniel144

hola me servirán condensadores de 630V :/ no encuentro de mas voltaje esop 

saludos


----------



## gervit

sirven yo los hice con ese valor


----------



## GERI

Hola que tal, estuve leyendo y muy interesante el ionizador, primero una duda:
Que distancia debe haber entre las agujas o puntas? se debe producir un arco entre las puntas?
Segundo, un amigo que tiene un laboratorio donde se producen fertilizantes biológicos ominoculantes a partir de bacterias, posee un "ozonizador" industria, al cual le colocan una manguera como las de jardineria, y una vez lavados los bidones le inyectan ozono para despues llenarlos con el producto.
Se podra hacer algo similar con esto para desinfectar o desbacterizar botellas o recipientes?
Gracias.


----------



## gervit

Si se produce un arco voltaico se genera ozono hasta donde yo se.
Para ionizar solamente las puntas tienen que estar solas y ahi se produce la ionizacion.
Esta interesante lo del ozonizador


----------



## deniel144

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Les paso otro que encontre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de la pagina:
> http://www.users.otenet.gr/~athsam/air_ionizer.htm



voy a armar este circuito despues le cuentocomo me fue  (por fin encontre una casa de electronica barata)

saludos


----------



## gervit

Daniel144 yo arme ese circuito y parece que funciona bien.
Tambien hice un medidor de iones para probarlo.
Ademas se junta como polvillo negro en la carcaza y creo que eso indica que atrae la suciedad del ambiente o mejor dicho la precipita.
Seria interesante hacer algun ionizador que atraiga la suciedad del ambiente y no solo que la precipite.

Mamu me podrias pasar el valor de los capacitores del primer circuito ya que no los encuentro por ningun lado.
Y lo que no entiendo bien es si es un ionizador o un ozonizador.
Gracias.


----------



## deniel144

hola bueno aqui les dejo el pcb que hice  tienen dos hojas, una del pcb y la otra del diagrama. ustedes creen que debería estañar las pistas?  ( los condensadores no tienen los valores reales solo las resisitencias) otra consulta el barniz que venden para estos fines de la electronica es aislantes = ? 

espero sus comentarios y sugerencias

saludos

pd : esta hecho con pcb wizard


----------



## Chico3001

No he visto el PCB pero una recomendacion... ten extrema precaucion con la separacion entre pistas... trata de darle la maxima posible para que no se arqueen los componentes...


----------



## deniel144

si eso es lo que me preocupa ya que cuando veas el pcb solo tengo una placa de 15cm X 15cm asi que intento separar lo maximo posible y es buen aislante el barniz?


saludos


----------



## gervit

Les comento que hice un ionizador en circuito impreso de dimensiones pequeñas y otro sin plaqueta es decir pegue los capacitores uno al lado de otro y sobre eso monte los diodos, y en ninguno de los dos he tenido problemas.
En cuanto pueda subo unas fotos para que los vean.
No les puse ningun barniz.
Creo que la mayor tension que existe en el circuito es entre el neutro ( entrada 220) y la salida ( agujas).

Otra cosa: ¿ Han probado los circuitos en algun simulador a mi no me han funcionado y no se porque?


----------



## deniel144

yo lo simule en el liveware y funciona asi no se si sera el funcionamiento real


----------



## DJ DRACO

Lo mas probable de que no funcione en un simulador es por que no reconocen la capacidad de una bobina de elevar el voltaje como sucede en la realidad.

Los simuladores son ideales no reales, por ende desconocen muchos fenomenos fisicos que circundan los elementos electronicos.

Pero si funciona el que posteo daniel144, no le tenia fe por la cantidad de diodos y capacitores.

Pero si funciono que alguien lo diga y ponga fotos.

Por otro lado...que voltaje final logra? 25kvolts? 10kvolts?

Y tenia diseñado un ionizador de aire pero era netamente con transformadores.
1 transformador de 2220vac - 12vac
1 transformador de 12vac - 25.000vac
1 rectificador de diodos tipo cigarro, como los usados en los televisores de tubo.

Asi tendriamos unos 30.000 volts de corriente continua en la plancha de agujas.


----------



## gervit

Yo lo arme igual que el de daniel144 en el simulador pero cuando quiero medir en las puntas el voltage me da como maximo -300v aprox. no se si estoy midiendo mal o que. Mido la salida de las puntas con respecto a masa.
A ustedes no les pasa lo mismo? a eso me referia cuando decia que la simulacion no me funciona.
Tambien lo probe en el proteus y me pasa lo mismo, no se en que estoy errando.
La intensión de la simulacion es para ver como varia la salida segun el valor de los capacitores y segun las etapas.
Estaria bueno saber que tension hay en la salida.

¿Dj draco podes subir el circuito del que hablas? el transformador supongo que lo hiciste con un flyback o una bobina de ignicion de auto? el drama de esos circuitos es que por aca cuesta bastante conseguir diodos y capacitores de alto voltage.

Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si te cuesta conseguir diodos de alto voltaje, simplemente en una plaquetita larga y finita, colocas todos los diodos que te parezcan necesarios e serie.

Si conseguis de 1000volts, colocas unos 30 y te quedas tranqui. todos en serie.

El circuito es simplemente un oscilador tipo 5555 y el flyback o bobina de ignicion.

Sino el circuito de Pablin, que no se si funciona pero hay imagenes y todo.

El triplicador del cual habla, es simplemente el diodo de alto voltaje. o un circuito de 4 diodos y capacitores ceramicos que se encuentra como "doblador de voltaje" en cualquier buscador tipo google.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/tesla/index.htm

Espero te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## AKEN ATON

Hace un tiempo yo me arme uno con un transformador de 8000 v 200w y dos diodos de alta tensión para televisor , las agujas use 50 alfileres de esos para costura , cuanto mas baratos mas afilados 
Con la salida del anodo a tierra y funcionaba bastante bien hasta se sentia el vientito ionizado y ozonizado 

Saludos a todos los foreros


----------



## karl

ok, tras una leída rápida al thread me encontré algunas cosas que puedo contribuir:
primero, el ozono, este no se forma sino hasta que hay un potencial (aprox. unos 30000 volts para formar coronadescargas), y ya en esas condiciones, depende de  la corriente que se tenga, en el caso de los multiplicadores de voltaje (arreglos de capacitores y diodos), el amperaje producido es muy muy bajo, casi como una descarga eléctrica (advertencia, matemáticas enfrente   ) 1 F es 1 coulomb/1 voltio, dado que hablamos de voltajes de 30000 volts, un farad deberían ser 30000 coulomb, pero como nuestro capacitor es de nanofaradios, estamos hablando de milmillonésimas de coulomb. ahora bien, si un ampere es un coulomb sobre segundo, estamos hablando de milmillonésimas de ampere, y por lo tanto también de cantidades insignificantes de ozono formado (una de las definiciones de un Ampere, esta relacionada a la cantidad de energía necesaria para electrolizar una cantidad de plata si no mal recuerdo, ahora bien, el trabajo con ozono es básicamente lo mismo), ademas, el ozono tiene un olor picante caracteristico (si han olido el aire en donde hay arcos electricos lo han olido), en caso de que lo huelan, su aparato esta demasiado cargado, por lo que les sugiero que "le bajen un poco", ya que el ozono en esas concentraciones afecta el olfato, es irritante y tiene otras caracteristicas poco deseables, por otro lado, pueden usarlo para desodorizar un area dada, nadamas dejenlo trabajando durante la noche o cuando no haya nadie por un buen rato.

Segundo, las agujas, dado que estan conectadas a un solo polo, pueden ir a cualquier distancia, no va a haber arco entre ellas, sin embargo, conviene dejarlas alejadas entre si para que puedan ionizar mejor el aire, (según una formula, una chispa eléctrica viaja una milesima de pulgada por cada 3 voltios, se puede argumentar lo mismo sobre la ionizacion, por lo que conviene dejar unas buenas diez pulgadas (25 cm) entre aguja y aguja para un ionizador que de 30000 voltios).

Tercero, las particulas en el arie son generalmente de neutras a negativas, ya que el aire se suele cargar positivamente al entrar en fricción con el suelo, polvo o gotas de agua, en dias humedos, el agua "cortocircuita" este proceso, por eso es tan dificil generar carga electrica en un dia humedo. el ionizador puede ayudar a sedimentar el polvo simplemente atrayendolo a placas positivas, como un filtro electrostatico, o la parte de atras de un cinescopio para los aventurados.

Espero que mi aportación sirva de algo
Karl


----------



## gervit

1) Hola Karl , yo arme el ionizador que esta en la pag.3 de este foro, ¿sabes como calcular cuanto voltaje hay en la salida? Y que relacion tiene el valor de los capacitores con la salida? 

Pregunto esto porque he visto otros multiplicadores que usan otros valores de capacitores como por ejemplo de 100nf hasta 200nf.
Es decir lo que me pregunto es si aumenta la capacidad aumenta el voltaje de salida? o solo aumenta el amperaje?

2) Tambien probe conectar a una chapa el neutro del multiplicador y colocarlo cerca de las agujas y parece que asi se genera ozono, me di cuenta por olor. No tengo otra forma de comprobarlo por el momento.
3) Podrias explicar como se puede implementar un filtro electrostatico para el ionizador?
Gracias.


----------



## karl

Saludos Gervit.

Si lo que estoy viendo es lo que creo que es, es un multiplicador de voltaje Cocroft-Walton en cascada, el voltaje maximo teorico que alcanza es calculado de acuerdo al numero de etapas que tengas, menos algúnas perdidas por resistencias y caidas de voltaje debidas a los componentes, asi que si tienes 20 etapas y las alimentas con 220 volts, tienes 220volts*20 etapas 4400 volts máximos de salida. El tamaño de los capacitores influye en dos formas, la primera es la cantidad (amperaje) de electricidad que te de tu aparato, entre mas grande mejor si el segundo factor no afectara, este segundo factor es la frecuencia de alimentación, cada semiciclo te va a cargar la mitad de los capacitores, si tu aparato tiene capacitores muy pequeños, pongamos el caso extremo un picofaradio, se va a cargar completamente en menos tiempo que lo que dura tu ciclo de corriente, por lo que desperdicias energia, y si tienes capacitores mas grandes, por ejemplo de 1 faradio, va a necesitar varios ciclos para cargarse completamente, pero tambien va a guardar mucha electricidad, haciendo que el tocar las puntas sea una experiencia realmente electrizante. 

Para calcular la capacidad de uno de estos circuitos tienes que hacerlo en dos partes, la primera es calcular la capacitancia en serie de todo el circuito (1/ctotal=1/c1+...1/c20), con eso tienes el valor de la capacitancia en la punta, que debes usar para plantearte el peor escenario, el perro mete la nariz en donde estan las agujas estando mojado (por seguridad considera que una carga de .002 miliamps es letal).

la formula para calcular la carga real es Vsalida=Ventrada*#etapas-{(corriente de salida/(frecuencia alimentacion*capacitancia))*2/3*#etapas^3+1/2#etapas^2-1/6#etapas}, en nuestro caso, sin embargo, gracias a que el aire es muy mal conductor (nunca lo dejes ser el conductor designado en las fiestas! he he he), la corriente de salida es muy baja, por lo que el voltaje se aproxima al caso ideal

Un limpiador de aire electrostatico es basicamente este circuito, pero con una reja de neutralización enfrente de las agujas, la reja esta conectada a la tierra del circuito (el lado que empieza con un capacitor) y cierra el circuito de las agujas, aqui se depositan todas las impurezas que fueron ionizadas por la aguja, obviamente dejandola separada unos buenos 30 cm para que no logren saltar chispas.


----------



## gervit

Gracias Karl muy buena explicacion, se me aclararon varias dudas aunque todavia me quedan algunas. Confieso que me tengo que poner al dia con las formulas y todo eso.
Aunque no entiendo: Si tengo 220v. de 50hz. de entrada y pretendo llegar a 4400v en la salida (o mas seria mejor) cual seria la capacidad ideal? teniendo en cuenta que la cte. es muy pequeña.
Disculpa mi ignorancia y espero no abusar de tu gentileza.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## karl

Si necesitas cargar tu ozonizador en un ciclo, a la frecuencia de 50 hertz tienes un tiempo de 1/100 segundo (un ciclo tiene una onda positiva y una negativa en el lapso indicado) para cargar la mitad de tus capacitores. Se considera que cuando t=5*RC tu cap esta cargado, aqui conocemos t, y podemos dar un R comercial, (lo correcto es que midas la resistencia de tu circuito ya armado y le hagas los ajustes pertinentes, entonces 5t=.01 segundos, t=.002 segundos, R digamos que es 1000 ohm, y despejando t/(5*R)=C, .002/5*1000= 4*10^-7 faradios, o 0.1 micros pa los cuates (he he), esta es la resistencia sumada de la mitad de tus capacitores, que estan en paralelo, ahora, habiamos quedado en que eran 20 etapas, por lo que tienes en esta mitad 10 capacitores, eso hace que cada cap sea de .01 micros o 10 nanos. p.d. la resistencia de salida de tu diseño es de protección, para evitar que el perro se electrocute por meter la nariz ahi, asi que esa no la cuentes para el calculo. mas bien checa la ESR del primer y segundo capacitores que actuan como impedancias aqui, para hacer eso tienes que usar la formula Xc=1/FC donde F = frecuencia y C es el valor de tu cap.


----------



## Puca

Hola recién me e registrado en este foro lo cual buscando información sobre ozonizador me interesaron bastante los comentarios, tengo una consulta tuve que construir  un borrador de eprom
con una lampara de mercurio de 160w sin su proteccion de vidrio, esto funciono  muy bien ya que hace tiempo que lo uso ahora cada ves que lo prendo se siente el olor a ozono lo que me queda la duda por los comentarios con respecto a la potencia y alta tension y si de esta forma seria perjudicial o no o sin en definitiva cumple con lo que seria el ozonizador, se que el consumo no seria bajo ya que es una lampara de 160w con su impedancia .
agradezco cualquier comentario y si es posible que me orienten en la búsqueda de algún circuito para construir o comparar .
gracias


----------



## karl

Puca:

Con el ozono, si lo puedes oler es poco, el ozono en altas concentraciones tiene el efecto de desensibilizar la nariz entre otras cosas (como dejarte ciego, cancer de pulmón y garganta), na mas por seguridad, yo le pondria a tu lampara un domo de vidrio, el cual te debe proteger de la luz UV (esa si que da miedo), que es dañina para la piel y los ojos, la piel no importa mucho, solo te broncea, pero broncear las corneas es malo, como las cataratas.

No entiendo a que te refieres con lo del circuito, ¿quieres un ozonizador, un driver para tu lampara o algo para controlar la producción de ozono?


----------



## Puca

Gracias Karl por tu respuesta con respecto a la lampara no hay problema ya que esta dentro de una caja y esta toda cerrada para que no salga la luz, pero tiene un ventilador de circulacion de aire para enfriar y un micro de protección en caso de abrirla, esta se apaga  lo que te comentaba es que el olor es bastante fuerte pero no llega a los niveles que me comentas, pero me surge la duda que no se si realmente es ozonizador o un ionizador ya que no tengo muy claro cuales son las diferencias.
con respecto al circuito les consultaba, porque vi nada mas que dos circuitos uno el de los diodos con condensadores y otro con un 555, no se si hay mas en la web y si hay de donde bajarlos para probarlos y compararlos con la lampara.
un abrazo y gracias


----------



## mirkojovic

Aqui les doy el esquema pasado a PROTEUS Tanto para el ISSIS como para el ARES.

Y para los q no tengan ni Eagle ni Proteus, les adjunto tambien el esquema en PDF y el PCB en PDF tambien, escala 1:1, es decir q lo pueden imprimir directamente y ya lo tienen.

Este es el modelo q voy a armar yo, despues vere de conectarle algun Cooler o Fan (como mas le guste decirlo) y ver el gabinete. Si lo termino les muestro la foto.  

Espero les sirva. Saludos!

Mirko

P.D.: La idea es soldar directamente el fusible de 100 mA sobre la placa, aunque supongo me quedo un poco corto ...... No hay encapsulado para le fusible y me dio asi como mucha vagancia hacerlo jajaajja  Y los capacitores los deje asi largos porque muchas veces tienen en tiendas de electronica varios tama;os!


----------



## eserock

Hola lei lo que escriben de la lampara
bueno  yo trabajo con generadoresde ozono y la lampara si produce cantidades que pueden llegar a causar daño, lo mismo que los rayos uv, determinar cual de los dos es mas dañino  no sbria decirlo, en algunos generadores de ozono se usan lamparas de rayos uv que al atravesar el aire producen la separacion de los atomos de oxigeno en su recombinacion para tratar de ganar el electron perdido lo comparten con moleculas de oxigeno dando origen al oxigeno trivalente, no piensen que todo el oxigeno es convertido en  ozono solo una parte proporcional a la energia aplicada, en este caso seria u generador por luz uv (no por ionizacion), si debes tener cuidado con las concentraciones, no es recomendable que la lampara este encendida por mucho tiempo,  lo que veo mas problematico para el lugar donde lo tienes es por la ventilacion, si no tuvieran ventilacion solo  el oxigeno que esta en la periferia de la lampara es lo que se convertiria en ozono, pero al haber flujo de iare  mas oxigeno estara en contacto con la luz uv y se convertira en ozono pudiendo invadir facilemente una area de unos 16 metros cuadrados en cuestion de unos 10 minutos, los niveles de ozono estan rigurosamente  estipulados por FDA en 0.6 partes por millon y no respirarlos por jornadas de mas de 2 horas, ya que si puede causar la destruccion de la mucosa nasal, el problema es que no puedes determinar si la concentracion es alta por el  aroma, asi que lo mejor es no exponerse por tiempos prolongados, Un ejemplo tipico que pongo cuando doy cursos de ozono, en las oficinas hay un aparato electronico que genera ozono que son las copiadoras y alli hay personas que trabajan por espacio de 8 horas sacando copias, generalmente estas personas sufren de muchas molestias respiratorias y no es que la concentracion sea alta si no por el tiempo de exposicion.


----------



## Puca

Gracias por tu explicacion ya que es de mucha ayuda para seguir formándome una idea de los procesos de generación de ozono sus pro y sus contras, te hago una consulta hay algún dispositivo que sea relativa mente sencillo para medir la generación de ozono y lo segundo en el caso de la generación cual seria mejor la lampara o la alta tension y no por su consumo sino por su eficacia,
en breve voy a en pesar a armar uno de cada uno y con gusto voy a exponer las fotos para que puedan evaluarlas .


----------



## eserock

existen dos tipos de dispositivos para medir la oncentracion de ozono, uno es por reacion quimica sobre un sensor (pero son rarosy dificiles de conseguir)  se hace pasar una corriente por ellos y al entrar en contacto con el ozono alteran  el valor de la corriente que fluye por ellos, el otro es por medio de absorcion de luz uv,   como ya sabras el ozono absorve la luz ultravioleta  si haces pasar una cantidad de luz uv por un espacio con  oxigeno tendra cierto nivel de absorcion si  realizas una mezcla ozono+oxigeno de la concentracion dependera la absorcion, cualquiera de los dos metodos es costoso y tienen que ser calibrados constantemente, de aqui que los aparatos de ozono que dan valores realessean extremadamente costosos, nada es gratis si  compras un equipo de bajo costo la fidelidad de los niveles generados sera dudosa. Cual metodo es mejor para generar ozono el de la lampara o el  de efecto corona, existe otro metodo llamado de plasma frio, pues depende  que es lo que quieras hacer pero  las lamparas  bajan su potencia con el tiempo y producen menos concentracion, los de corona tienen muchas variables, la frecuencia de trabajo si el generador sera electronico o un solo transformador que eleve el voltaje, y lo afectan considferablemente las variaciones de tension, en esto del ozono hay de todo gente profesional y farsantes, asi que lo que hagas siempre procura que sea sobre bases cientificas y bien cimentadas, el ozono no queda en generarlo  hay que saber y conocer  de los daños y beneficios y la forma en que actua.


----------



## karl

Un metodo de plasma frío es el mas rentable, por eso es el que se usa comercialmente, los otros son "grandes" productores de ozono como contaminante, ya que no es el producto deseado.

Puedes darte una idea mas o menos valida si observas lo siguiente, a una concentración baja de ozono sientes picazon en la nariz, irritacion de ojos, ardor en la garganta, cuando se eleva, la picazon en la nariz desaparece, y los otros sintomas se agravan, y a una muy alta empiezan los dolores de cabeza y la dificultad para respirar, obvio que conviene trabajar cualquiera de estos en lugares abiertos y ventilados, en caso de no ser posible, yo dejaria de exponerme en cuanto la picazon disminuya, y/o saldria frecuentemente del lugar y le pediria a alguien que oliera el cuarto donde esto trabaja (el ozono tambien atrofia el sentido del olfato), si dicen que huele muy fuerte, dejar de trabajar de inmediato.


----------



## fergu1976

Siguiendo sobre la contruccion de un ionizador de aire, mi preocupación es la cantidad de emisión de ozono ya que lo tengo intalado un lugar muy cerrado (una recamara mas de tres meses).
Lo contruí a base de un temporizador 555 que genera una onda cuadrada 50/50 a 15850 Hz., y lo paso atraves de un transformador de ferrita que me da aproximadamente 700 Volts pp  de ahi a un multiplicador de 7 etapas obteniendo aproximadamente  4900 Volts de ahi se conecta  a una resistencia de 2.2 Megas y a tres agujas de acero, implulsando lo iones por una turbina.
Como puedo  saber si esta dentro del limite permisible  de emisión de ozono?
Nota: no distingo ningun olor a ozono aparente, en obcuridad total  veo unos puntos de luz blanco muy diminutos. Pero no se si sea algo de paronia en un tiempo aca he sentido algo de escozor en la nariz y una leve migraña.


----------



## karl

En obscuridad total ves la coronadescarga, (los marinos decian que era el fuego de santo Elmo, pero esa es otra histeria).

Si quieres calcular el rendimiento, necesitas algún indicador, que es muy caro generalmente, por lo que lo mas barato es usar un "camisa roja" (termino de viaje a las estrellas para el que bajaba con Kirk para que se lo comiera el mounstro ), pidele a algún amigo que huela tu cuarto, si percibe el olor esta muy concentrado, simplemente apaga tu ozonizador y ventila el cuarto uno o dos dias para estar seguro, y no prendas el aparato todo el tiempo.

E independientemente del resultado, ventila el lugar frecuentemente el ozono se puede acumular con el tiempo en un recinto cerrado, (de poquito en poquito...)


----------



## fergu1976

Gracias Karl, solo distingo el olor cuando yo mismo hago el efecto de corona es decir acerco una punta conectada a tierra a una de las agujas,  cerca de un centimetro que es cuando se ve el arco, es muy notable el olor. Aunque tengo el incoveniente de no poder ventilar, por ser como un sotano, lo hago artificialmente  unas horas en el día a traves de extractores y filtros, para meter la menor cantidad de suciedad exterior, estoy en una zona muy contaminada y no puedo cambiar de lugar de residencia por el momento.


----------



## fergu1976

Insistiendo en la contrucción del ionizador de aire ( segun todos producen ozono como subproducto), cuales son los factores primordiales, que algunos fabricantes utilizan para decir que sus ionizadores de aire emiten cerca de 2000 iones por cm3 y que solo producen ozono menor a 0.01 ppm?
La tension maxima de salida, el arreglo de componentes, que quizas tengas unas resistencias en serie de elevadísimo valor, la separacion de las agujas, el diseño de los circuito impresos, algo mágico que ocultan, o que simplemente no emitan ion alguno, charlatanería, etc.


----------



## asherar

*Hola. 

Por lo que he leido hasta ahora no está claro cómo afecta el ozono al organismo humano. 

Me parece importante echar un vistazo a esta información.*

¿ES LA OZONO-TERAPIA TERAPEUTICA?

Tolerancia al ozono 

El ozono también mata ... 
.

_*y a esta también:*_



> *Ozono y seres humanos*
> (Fuente: Lenntech)
> 
> El ozono es un gas tóxico, después de que es inhalado puede causar enfermedad si esté es inhalado en
> suficiente cantidad.
> Los seres humanos pueden estar expuestos de forma limitada al ozono, síntomas como sequedad en la
> boca y la garganta, tos, dolor de cabeza y restricción del pecho puede ocurrir y cerca de los límites
> mortales, problemas más agudos seguirán a una concentración más alta.
> 
> Límites
> 
> * 0.06 PPM por 8 horas al día, 5 días a la semana (PPM = partes por millón)
> * 0.3 PPM para un máximo de 15 minutos
> 
> Estos límites son una concentración aceptable máxima (CAM), esta concentración es mucho más alta que el
> umbral del olor en la cual el ozono puede ser olido.
> 
> El diagrama siguiente da la información sobre los tiempos de exposición a diversas concentraciones y sus
> influencias en seres humanos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seguridad
> 
> Todos los generadores de ozono deben estar equipados con monitores de ozono y un sistema de seguridad
> que cierre el generador en 0.3 PPM. Es posible también instalar un alarmar en 0.1 PPM así la gente puede
> tomar la acción a tiempo.



_*También se menciona algo aquí:*_ 



> *CONTAMINACIÓN ATMOSFÉRICA Y CEREBRO*
> (Fuente:Rincón del vago)
> ...
> El Ozono
> 
> El ozono, forma alotrópica (presentación de algunos elementos químicos en formas o estados diferentes) del oxígeno,
> es el principal contaminante en la ciudad de México.
> 
> Se ha observado que este gas disminuye la respuesta a estímulos auditivos y visuales e induce fatiga, letargia y dolor
> de cabeza. Además, puede llegar a producir alteraciones inmediatas en los mecanismos cerebrales del sueño. Aunque
> la mayoría de los estudios sobre los efectos del CO, de los dióxidos de azufre y de nitrógeno, así como del ozono, se
> han efectuado en animales, advierten, sin embargo, del daño en humanos causado por la creciente contaminación
> atmosférica.
> 
> (C) CERIDE -"Información Científica y Tecnológica", N° 199 (México).



_*Saludos*_


----------



## karl

fergu1976, ok, para producir ozono se necesitan voltajes elevados, los mismos que se necesitan para ionizar el aire (de hecho el ozono se produce por la ionización de moléculas de oxigeno, pero ese es otro royo).

En cuanto al volumen, no te pueden garantizar una producción de ppm de ozono en un ambiente dado no es lo mismo poner el aparatito a ozonizar el estadio techado mas grande que conozcas que ponerlo a ozonizar un closet en el que Bender de Futurama se sentiria apretado, el closet se va a saturar muchisimo mas rapido y alcanzar concentraciones más altas que el estadio, lo que te pueden garantizar es que de cada tantos metros cubicos de aire que pasen por el aparato solo tantas partes se van a volver ozono, lo que se puede comprobar oliendo el aire que sale de este (no huele a ozono, esta por debajo de la concentración minima)

Una solución que puedes implementar en tu area de vivienda es poner un ventilador grande forzando aire desde una unica ventana o puerta, que prendas cada dia un tiempo determinado, esa es la mejor forma que conozco de ventilar un area cerrada, (en mi caso la uso cuando trabajo con solventes, como impermeabilizando una cisterna), y no mete mucha suciedad, lo se por experiencia, trabajo en un area tan contaminada que una vez compre un tubo de PVC blanco a menos de un kilometro de aquí, me lo traje cargando y de donde lo compre a el taller, se habia llenado de hollin, quedando de un gris claro, (se que estaba limpio al principio porque los extremos que estaban envueltos en periodico no lo ensuciarion).


----------



## fergu1976

Gracias Karl por tu comentario, he implementado otro ionizador utilizando el mismo circuito(dieseñado por mi), y con mas cuidado, es lo mismo, quizas el problema sea por otra cosa que no he detectado aún, lo unica duda que me queda en lo como mencione, con este tambien en una obscuridad total noto unos puntos de luz muy débiles en cada aguja de color banco, y se que que cuando intensiónalmente hago un arco a cualquiera de ellas sale el haz azul luminoso de 1 cm de largo y con olor muy pentrenate a ozono. Solo tengo la duda de que si estos puntos de luz creen ozono en cantidades que puedan dañar las vías respiratoria, que como lo repito no lo percibo dicho olor en esa forma.


----------



## karl

los puntos de luz son coronadescargas, o "fuego de santo elmo", en realidad son pequeños rayos que se disparan cuando hay suficiente voltaje, son los que ionizan el aire y por tanto son inevitables.
Estas coronadescargas, y las chispas brillantes blancas que obtienes cuando haces el circuito a tierra son inherentes al sistema (donde hay alto voltaje hay chispas y son así).

En cuanto a la concentración de ozono, si no huele salvo cuando haces las chispas "grandes" entonces la concentración es baja, y hay pocas posibilidades de que te produzca daño (salvo como dije antes, que lo tengas prendido todos los dias de la semana y todo el dia y nunca ventiles), puedes hacer algo de profilaxis teniendo plantas verdes (entiendase color cactus, pasto, etc, no de las que usaba el finado Hemp ) cerca de tu aparato, si ves que se empiezan a manchar de rojo (las hojas empiezan a tener puntos amarillentos/rojos en los bordes), es hora de ventilar y apagar el aparato por un buen rato, ademas, si son plantas con aroma (rosas, hueledenoche, etc), puedes "calibrar" tu nariz oliendo la planta, si sientes que necesitas darle inhalaciónes mas fuertes para percibir el olor de cerca, el ozonizador esta produciendo demasiado ozono, y estas perdiendo el olfato, esto se remedia apagandolo y dandole ciclos de trabajo mas cortos (por ejemplo cuando no estes ahi, y apagandolo durante la noche)

sin mas por el momento
Karl


----------



## asherar

karl dijo:
			
		

> los puntos de luz son coronadescargas, o "fuego de santo elmo", en realidad son pequeños rayos que se disparan cuando hay suficiente voltaje, son los que ionizan el aire y por tanto son inevitables.
> Estas coronadescargas, y las chispas brillantes blancas que obtienes cuando haces el circuito a tierra son inherentes al sistema (donde hay alto voltaje hay chispas y son así).
> 
> En cuanto a la concentración de ozono, si no huele salvo cuando haces las chispas "grandes" entonces la concentración es baja, y hay pocas posibilidades de que te produzca daño (salvo como dije antes, que lo tengas prendido todos los dias de la semana y todo el dia y nunca ventiles), puedes hacer algo de profilaxis teniendo plantas verdes (entiendase color cactus, pasto, etc, no de las que usaba el finado Hemp ) cerca de tu aparato, si ves que se empiezan a manchar de rojo (las hojas empiezan a tener puntos amarillentos/rojos en los bordes), es hora de ventilar y apagar el aparato por un buen rato, ademas, si son plantas con aroma (rosas, hueledenoche, etc), puedes "calibrar" tu nariz oliendo la planta, si sientes que necesitas darle inhalaciónes mas fuertes para percibir el olor de cerca, el ozonizador esta produciendo demasiado ozono, y estas perdiendo el olfato, esto se remedia apagandolo y dandole ciclos de trabajo mas cortos (por ejemplo cuando no estes ahi, y apagandolo durante la noche)
> 
> sin mas por el momento
> Karl



Esto está muy pero muy bueno. 
Es la primera cuantificación práctica del peligro, que veo por aquí. 

Ahora, tratándose de un foro de electrónicos: 
Aparte de construir un generador de ozono; ¿No sería igual de importante construir un medidor ? 
Digo, para completar el diseño del producto. 
Teniendo presente el daño potencial, sería interesante poder agregar un "medidor de umbral", 
que avise con un led rojo cuándo es necesario ventilar. 

Los iones generados aumentan la conductividad eléctrica del aire, por lo tanto un medidor 
de corrientes pequeñas, convenientemente aislado de las interferencias eléctricas, debería 
permitir medir la cantidad de iones presentes. Claro que habría que "calibrarlo" con una plantita. 
Tal vez algo no muy preciso, sino una referencia con la misma precisión de las hojas vegetales
pero basado en una lectura electrónica objetiva. 

Desde el punto de vista del usuario, a mí me atraería más un generador CON detector 
del umbral de peligro, que uno SIN. 
Además, si se hace para vender, se podría cobrar un poquito más caro. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

me parece un primer paso de conciencia del asunto, muy interesante alejadro.
mas qu eprender un led diria que se auto apague.

por otro lado , lo que pones al final de que traeria un detector de umbral del peligro........QUE DECIS !

lo mas sano para vender algo es NO utilizar la palabra PELIGRO , para nada.
si pones esa palabra ya no vendes nada, pregunta a la gente comun acerca de el ozono, te diran que es lindo y bueno y que se esta porextinguir por culpa de lso seres humanos.

me parece mUY BIEN que no solo se haga un aparatito electronico sino que se interesen en DETECTAR y CONTROLAR lo que dicen que estan emitiendo..muy bien.


----------



## Rick_x

Mamu:

Hola, me parece muy interesante este tema...

Quisiera saber si El ionizador, cumple la misma función que un filtro electrostatico para el aire como ell propuesto en la página (http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Electrostatic/Electrostatic.htm)

El ionizador es mas simple de construir en comparación al filtro electrostático ya que este últiimo requiere un transformador dificil de conseguir, y costoso como para mandar a construirlo.

Quisiera saber los valores de los condensadores 

y como puedo adaptarlo para usar un par de baterias de auto?

En vez de agujas ppuedo colocar placas cuadradas de 10 x 10 cm apiladas entre ellas?
a que distancia las coloco?
se puede hacer lo anterior

y si no las agujas de que material recomiendas, de que diametro cada una.

Mamu gracias espero puedas responder mis dudas


----------



## karl

Estuve buscando detectores de ozono que se pudieran implementar desde 0, pero no son viables (los que no requieren presiónes elevadas en camaras transparentes al UV requieren reactivos raros, etc), por eso se me ocurrio lo de la planta.

Detectar los iones no es exacto, ya que en el aire en una coronadescarga hay reacciónes que convierten el oxigeno y nitrogeno del aire en pares de iones, que luego se vuelven a recombinar, como oxigeno, nitrogeno, oxidos de nitrogeno (malos, algo asi como la Kriptonita para el viagra), y ozono, los oxidos de nitrogeno son relativamente fáciles de detectar, un papel humedo los absorbe como acidos nitrico y nitroso, que bajan la resistencia del papel, pero el ozono no reacciona con el agua, (se porta como el oxigeno, pero mas ca...nijo porque tiene tres atomos por molecula, en vez de los dos del oxigeno normal), por lo que los detectores usan o A) la propiedad que tiene para absorber radiación ultravioleta (para dar la sensibilidad tienes que tener una muestra "concentrada" a mas que PPM o B) su poder incrementado de oxidación, que requiere sustancias que no se oxiden con oxigeno pero si con ozono, o que cambien marcadamente su oxidación, (dificil de encontrar, hacer e implementar).

Por otro lado, una concentración moderadamente alta de ozono "ahullenta" el olor de los tenis mojados que se extraviaron bajo la cama, por lo que no puede ser TAN malo


----------



## asherar

Hola: 

Bueno, es cierto que, en términos absolutos, que existan iones no quiere decir necesariamente que esté presente 
el ozono. Pero una descarga corona se trata de una reacción química con componentes bastante bien establecidos. 
Puede haber variación de un punto a otro del planeta, o a diferentes alturas, pero las proporciones de N2 y O2 en 
aire son poco variables: 70/30 (72/27), etc. Al menos en lo que concierne al resultado de la reacción en una descarga 
corona, eso sería poca variación. 

En cuanto a buscar un método: si conozco la estequeometría de la reacción, y conozco las proporciones de los 
componentes de partida (N2, O2); entonces puedo calcular las proporciones de los resultados de la reacción 
(N2, NO, NO2, O, O2, O3 (Ozono), ... ). 
Ahora bien, supongamos que SIEMPRE por cada gramo de NO2 (Dióxido de Nitrógeno), se producen X gramos de O3, 
además de otros productos. Luego, si puedo detectar con cierta precisión el NO2, puedo calcular el O3. 
Esto sería una medición indirecta. 

Pero qué medir ? Si cada reactivo que resulta de la reacción tiene una vida de diferente duración antes de volver a 
reaccionar,  la detección mediante los iones de cada compuesto podría basarse en el nivel de corriente. 
Esto ya es cosa de ponerse a medir y ver si es detectable. 

Por ejemplo, supongamos que luego de finalizar la descarga el NO2 sobrevive 1us y el O3 sobrevive 2 us, esto significa que durante el primer us existirán NO2 y O3, y durante el us siguiente solo O3. 
Si el NO2 produce A iones por cm3 y el O3 produce B iones por cm3, las corrientes a medir en esos tiempos guardarán 
una relación = A / B. 
Por lo tanto, si mido la corriente I1 en t=0.5 us (el medio del primer intervalo), e I2 en t=1.5 us  (el medio del segundo 
intervalo), entonces puedo calcular a "groso modo" esa relación como: 

A / B = I1 / I2

La corriente a medir con menos precisión será la de menor valor, y esa será la limitación del método. 
Todo esto requiere bastante trabajo de investigación. 
Por ejemplo, tal vez sea mejor elegir otro compuesto como referente, en lugar del NO2. 
Si todo esto es viable, luego el problema será conseguirlo en forma más económica y estándar. 

Disculpen si por momentos se me "vuelan las chapas" (demasiadas hipótesis), pero son sólo ideas sueltas. 
A veces una idea incompleta de uno, gatilla una idea genial en otro. Esperemos. 

Saludos


----------



## fergu1976

Los iones negativos son subjetivos. Que estara mal o en que estoy mal ?
Construí un ionizador a 12V. CD., esto para no conectar directo a toma de corriente, basado en un timer 555 a 21750 Hz.,onda cuadrada 50/50, etapa excitadora que alimenta a un transformador de ferrita, obteniendo 650V pp(visto en osciloscopio), etapa multiplicadora de 8 etapas(dos diodos, dos capacitores por etapa), una resistencia de 2.2 megaohms en serie que alimenta a tres agujas, obteniendo -4.9Kv. medida con zonda de alto voltaje, tierra fisica conectada a la tierra del circuito.
No existe olor a ozono a menos de que cree una chispa intensiónal de de un  1 cm.
Lo dejo conectado toda la noche a traves de un purificador de aire con filtro true HEPA, y a la mañana siguiente siento algunas molestias en la vias respiratorias, y ligero dolor de cabeza.
Esto no sucede con uno que compre hace mas de 1 año de marca que costo alrededor de $280.00 Dolares, que se jacta en decir que solo produce .001 ppm de ozono, pero el problema es que sus filtros son muy caros( tambien lo use todas la noches sin ninguna molestia al día siguiente).  
Comparando ambos, la unica diferencia que noto es que el que construí se siente mas fresco el ambiente y deja menos olores en la mañana.
En terminos reales cual es la tension ideal de salida para producir los iones y no rebase el limite de generacion de ozono?
He leido algunos articulos, y algunos me resultan incongruentes, por ejemplo algunos diseños dicen que el ionizador genera cerca de 14Kv, teniendo un valor pp de 900V y con solo 4 etapas multiplicadoras( es decir en total 8 diodos y 8 capacitores de donde sacan los casi 10Kv de mas?), por otro lado no es lo mismo 220VCA RMS, ya que en realidad son alrededor de 620V pico a pico donde se basa los multiplicadores de voltaje para su diseño, esto es se obtiene una tension aproximada de 600VCD, ya que en nuestro caso no hay carga alguna significativa(solo el aire circundante).


----------



## asherar

CORRECCION a mi propio comentario: 


			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...
> ... supongamos que luego de finalizar la descarga el NO2 sobrevive 1us y el O3 sobrevive 2 us, esto significa que durante el primer us existirán NO2 y O3, y durante el us siguiente solo O3.
> Si el NO2 produce A iones por cm3 y el O3 produce B iones por cm3, las corrientes a medir en esos tiempos guardarán
> una relación = *(A + B)* / B.
> Por lo tanto, si mido la corriente I1 en t=0.5 us (el medio del primer intervalo), e I2 en t=1.5 us  (el medio del segundo
> intervalo), entonces puedo calcular a "groso modo" esa relación como:
> 
> (* A + B* ) / B = I1 / I2
> 
> ó
> 
> A / B = ( *I1 - I2* ) / I2
> ...


----------



## gervit

fergu1976 dijo:
			
		

> Los iones negativos son subjetivos. Que estara mal o en que estoy mal ?
> Construí un ionizador a 12V. CD., esto para no conectar directo a toma de corriente, basado en un timer 555 a 21750 Hz.,onda cuadrada 50/50, etapa excitadora que alimenta a un transformador de ferrita, obteniendo 650V pp(visto en osciloscopio), etapa multiplicadora de 8 etapas(dos diodos, dos capacitores por etapa), una resistencia de 2.2 megaohms en serie que alimenta a tres agujas, obteniendo -4.9Kv. medida con zonda de alto voltaje, tierra fisica conectada a la tierra del circuito.
> No existe olor a ozono a menos de que cree una chispa intensiónal de de un  1 cm.
> Lo dejo conectado toda la noche a traves de un purificador de aire con filtro true HEPA, y a la mañana siguiente siento algunas molestias en la vias respiratorias, y ligero dolor de cabeza.
> Esto no sucede con uno que compre hace mas de 1 año de marca que costo alrededor de $280.00 Dolares, que se jacta en decir que solo produce .001 ppm de ozono, pero el problema es que sus filtros son muy caros( tambien lo use todas la noches sin ninguna molestia al día siguiente).
> Comparando ambos, la unica diferencia que noto es que el que construí se siente mas fresco el ambiente y deja menos olores en la mañana.
> En terminos reales cual es la tension ideal de salida para producir los iones y no rebase el limite de generacion de ozono?
> He leido algunos articulos, y algunos me resultan incongruentes, por ejemplo algunos diseños dicen que el ionizador genera cerca de 14Kv, teniendo un valor pp de 900V y con solo 4 etapas multiplicadoras( es decir en total 8 diodos y 8 capacitores de donde sacan los casi 10Kv de mas?), por otro lado no es lo mismo 220VCA RMS, ya que en realidad son alrededor de 620V pico a pico donde se basa los multiplicadores de voltaje para su diseño, esto es se obtiene una tension aproximada de 600VCD, ya que en nuestro caso no hay carga alguna significativa(solo el aire circundante).




Hola a todos.
Fergus1976 Podrias subir el esquema del ionizador que construiste?
Y tenes el esquema del ionizador que compraste?
Yo los ionizadores que construi fueron hechos solo con diodos y capacitores y me gustaria poder medir el voltaje de salida.
Tambien construi un medidor de iones negativos que baje de la pagina electronica2000 y cuando lo acerco a las puntas marca que hay iones.
No se la eficacia de este medidor pero algo marca.
Tambien detecta electricidad estatica porque hice la prueba.


----------



## fergu1976

Hola gervit :
Bueno el esquema lo tendria que hacer en algun programa de dibujo  y no lo tengo mejor lo hago a mano y lo escaneo y te mando el correo, al menos que me dijeras como hacerlo. Del que compre no hay información alguna ya que es de patente, o al menos no encontrado nada al respecto.
En cuanto a la medicion la zonda es alto voltaje y la construi  y creo que funciona muy bien, tiene un rango de error del 5% el sitio es http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/sonda-AV.htm.

Po ahi he visto medidores de iones, pero me pregunto cual es la referencia a seguir, segun yo no hay referencia con la que te pueda medir la cantidad de iones que emite, si tu lo sabes me gustaria que dijeras como, para saber el numero de iones que emite, es algo que si me gustaria poder medir con cierta precision.


----------



## fergu1976

Hola Karl:
Espero que aun sigas viendo esto de los ionizadores.
finalmente el ionizador que construi lo sigo usando del mismo modo, y lo tengo funcionando las 24 horas del dia, solo que en la noche, reduzco la tension de alimetacion de 12 V. CD a 11 V, creo que ya no tengo molestias alguna, de hecho en la mañana siguiente  cuando me despierto lo que hago es deliberdamente crear la chipa azulada y percibo de inmediato el olor a ozono, creo que no se me esta atrofiando el olfato, no se que puedas decir al respecto.


----------



## gervit

Gracias fergu, espero el esquema.
Para hacer el esquema podes usar cualquier programa simulador de electronica, el livewire es simple de usar y no pesa tanto (hay una version demo), sino hacer dibujo y escaneo no mas.
Y con respecto al medidor de iones, la verdad que no tengo referencias, pero habria que probarlo con algun ionizador que sepamos que anda bien, es solo una idea.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## karl

creo que esta funcionando bien, nada mas no hagas la chispa con tanta frecuencia, porque le exiges a tu ionizador el entregar mas voltaje del que usa normalmente, lo que puede (solamente digo puede por que no estoy 100% seguro) reducir la vida util del mismo.

En cuanto a los detectores de iones, recuerden que estos conducen electricidad, por lo que pueden detectarlos con un electroscopio (una botellita de vidrio, con tapa de plástico, se atraviesa con un gancho de alambre, y se le pone por dentro una tirita de papel aluminio, doblada por la mitad, cuando se carga, la tira se abre).
El procedimiento es el siguiente:
se "carga" el electroscopio y se coloca cerca (sin tocar) el ozonizador (en mi fuente hablaba de muestras radioactivas, pero el principio es el mismo), y luego se mide el tiempo que tarda en "descargarse" (que las plaquitas se vuelvan a pegar), este es proporcional a los iones emitidos.


----------



## fergu1976

Hola gervit:
Creo que es facil que te lo diga por aqui la contruccion del ionizador que hice.
Primero es tener una fuente que te entregue +12 VDC,( trasnromador de 9 V CA puente retificador y capacitor de 1000 mF. La tierra el fisica que si no la dispones tomala de cuaquier tuberia de agua metalica y la conetas al negativo del capacitor.
Segundo un timer NE555, te doy un enlace con el diagrama y ademas calcula el valor que desees, en mi caso puse una resistencia de 1kohm, 100kohms y el capacitor de 330 pF, en  mi caso con el contador obtuve alrededor de 22KHz.   http://www.csgnetwork.com/ne555timer2calc.html.
Tercero en la salida de la patillilla 3 puse un resistencia de 220 ohms y se conecta a las bases de dos transistores uno pnp y otro npn(BD137-BD138), los emisores y bases estan unidas y el colector del 138 a tierra y el otro colector del bd17 a +12VCD.
embobine un transformador de ferrita en el primario tiene 3500 vueltas de calibre 34 y el secundario 200 vueltas de calibre 25, en la salida de los emisores conecte un capacitor de 10mF a 50 VCD al secundario, y la otra punta a tierra. En el primario otra pata va tambien a tierra y en la punta que queda tienes aproximadamnete 650 V CA pp visto en osciloscopio.
Quinto ya de ahi se conecta aun multiplicador de voltaje conformado con 16 diodos 1N4007 y capcitopres de .001mF, y eso es todo con la zonda mide alrededor de  -5Kv CD.
Espero que te sirva la  información.
Cualquier duda hazmela saber gracias.


----------



## karl

fergu1976, una pregunta, ¿en tu transformador cual es el lado que va al voltaje "bajo"?, el de 200 vueltas o el de 3500, (por la ley del transformador, tu circuito debe ser el de 200 vueltas, ya que si no el circuito bajaria el voltaje en vez de subirlo), el lado de voltaje "bajo" es el primario en este caso, ya que es por donde "entra" el voltaje al transformador, (el termino secundario y primario se usan nadamas para definir de que lado entra y sale el voltaje respectivamente)


----------



## gervit

Muchas gracias fergu muy bien explicado en cuanto pueda lo voy a construir.
pero en vez de hacer el transformador voy a probar con un flayback haber si anda, sino lo voy a tener que hacer al transformador.
Solo me queda una duda, cuando pones mf significa milifaradio?
y otra duda los capacitores del doblador son de alto voltaje? en ese caso se me hace difisil conseguirlos.
Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## fergu1976

Hola gervit:
Los capacitores son en microfaradios y son de .001 a 1KV, son mas faciles de conseguir, tambien se pueden usar a 470 pf dada que la frecuencia es alta.
El transformador las 3500 vueltas estan primero y en la capa superior las 200 vueltas a donde se conecta el capacitor de 10 mF a en la parte superior y puedes experimetar agregando o quitando vueltas.

Por otra lado el haber hecho asi el cuircuito es que la mayoria de los ionizadores que se presentan aqui se conectan directamnete a la red, el cual se me hace mas riezgoso, en mexico el suministro es de 117 V. por lo que se requerrian mas capacitores y diodos. Tambien es mas eficiente el tener tierra aparte como en las pcs dado que la emision de iones es mas eficiente y es mas seguro.

Por otro lado no lo he probado con fly back, porque ya en la actualidad no son faciles de conseguir y por lo que he visto consumen mas potencia y ademas de que necesitas un diodo de alto voltaje y un capacitor de elvada tension, con el trasnformador de ferrita es mas eficiente, aunque no te liberas de los multiplicadores, pero tu puedes facilmente agregar o quitar para mayor o menor tension de salida.

Hola Karl:
Mira creo que el termino primario y secundario son indistintos para este caso, se sobre entiende que el capacitor de la salida de la etapa excitadora esta conectada al devanado de 200 vueltas, ya que se va elevar la tension de 12 V pp. a 650 pp, no se cuanto sea en RMS dado que el multimetro que tengo su repuesta es solo hasta 400 hz en corriente alterna.
Yo experimentando cambiando las capas de los devanados, pero por alguna razon que desconozco, la forma de onda que sa ve en la pantalla del osciloscopio sale con muchas armonicas, y en la forma en la que la deje es decir primero las 3500 vueltas, no sucede eso, aprecias casi una sinusoidal perfecta, que aplicando la formula considero que son alredor de 230 Volt C.A. RMS., que el multiplicador efectivamente me entrega medida con la zonda de alto voltaje -4900 volts, que segun potr teoria coincide dado por las perdidas inherente de los capcitores y diodos y la impedancia de la zonda que es 250 MegaOhms. 

Esperando no molestar, si he estado con mis dudas es debido como tu sabes por el ozono, cosa que tu de algun modo haz ido aclarando, pero la realidad, es que de verdad no se como pudiera ver cuantos iones por cm3 produce del que hice, me gustaria que por lo menos sean de 2000 iones por cm3, que segun se es lo que producen en una montaña con vegetacion. En mi observacion subjetiva si lo considero que es muy fresco el ambiente, pero no he tenido la oportunidad de ir a un lugar asi para corroboralo. Lo que me queda claro es que dado el estar tan enecrradoen el que habito los malos olores han ido desapareciendo y siento mas agradable el lugar, sobre todo cuando descanzo.

Se que lo puedo conseguir si aumento la tension de salida, ya sea agregando mas diodos y capcitores, pero tengo la gran duda del ozono de mas que produciria elevando la tension de salida.


----------



## karl

como te sugeri antes fergu1976, si quieres puedes hacer un sistema de mas potencia, solo teniendo en cuenta usarlo cuando no te encuentres ahi (por ejemplo cuando sales a trabajar), en ese caso el ozono te ayuda colateralmente a "quemar" las sustancias que produzcan el mal olor, en todo caso puedes poner un reloj que conecte y desconecte un sobrevoltaje en tu sistema, por ejemplo, de 9:00 am a 3:00 pm trabajas con 15 voltios, a las 3, cambia a 12 voltios, asumiendo que llegues de trabajar a las 5:00 pm, el ozono extra que hayas producido ya se degradó o escapó a la atmosfera en las dos horas entre las 3:00 y las 5:00.
Si quieres puedes buscar los planos para hacer un medidor de iones en la atmosfera basado en un electroscopio, (básicamente es lo que sugeri en un post anterior), el truco aqui consiste en ver que tan rapido se descarga tu electroscopio, como nota adicional, esto se propuso originalmente para medir la radiación en los bunkers en caso de que hubiera una guerra nuclear, por lo que la actividad, como se conoce este termino se determinaba en una forma similar, una actividad de un becquerel es la emisión de una particula radioactiva por segundo, y en el caso de la radiación aprox los 2000 iones que quieres.

busca "fallout shelter" en google para una descripción de este tipo de detectores de iones (que se pueden hacer literalmente con basura)


----------



## gervit

Gracias a fergu y karl por la información cuando tenga un tiempito lo armo y comento como me fue.
Por ahora lo estoy haciendo en un simulador y cuando lo tenga armado lo subo para que lo vean.

Aca esta el diagrama, para que lo corrijan si es necesario, lo hice en "livewire", no me funciono en el simulador.
Tambien faltan mas etapas dobladoras. Pero no detecto nada incorrecto.

Saludos.


----------



## gervit

Este detector lo arme y lo probe con un ionizador como el que esta en la pagina 3 y mide cuando lo hacerco a las puntas, tambien comprobe que mide electricidad estatica, pero no tengo referencias.


----------



## fergu1976

Hola gervit:
Bueno el capacitor va en la salida de los emisores, y tienes que agregar otros 14 diodos y 14 capacitores para que el multiplicador sea de 8 veces la tension pico a pico, la resistencia se conecta directa a las bases.
La salida del capcitor se conecta a la devanado de 200 vueltas. 
en el devanado de las 3500 vueltas el negativo se conecta al primer diodo, no al capacitor, es decir esta invertido el multiplicador. 
Por ultimo el circiuto puede funcionar desde 9 Volts hasta 15 Volts CD, la salida de tension no es lineal si no un poco exponencial, y en el caso de 15 Volts es imprecidible el uso d e unos pequeños disipadores de calor en los transistores excitadores.


----------



## fernandob

leanlo detenidamente:
http://neofronteras.com/?p=2529#more-2529

por si son fiacas:

Al comienzo del próximo año esta compañía espera tener ya un prototipo comercial de refrigeración que use esta tecnología y después producirlo masivamente.
Pero todavía hay alguna cuestión que disipar, además del calor. Hay preocupación porque este tipo de dispositivos generen ozono, un gas (su molécula tiene tres átomos de oxígeno en lugar de los dos habituales) que en la alta atmósfera nos protege de los rayos ultravioletas del Sol, pero que en tierra daña el sistema respiratorio de las personas.
Ya hay antecedentes de un sistema humidificador de aire acusado por los consumidores de producir emisiones insanas de este gas y cuya compañía fabricante entró en bancarrota en 2005. Una mala imagen en este tipo de productos puede significar su final.
Según los implicados en el desarrollo de uno de estos refrigeradores electrostáticos los prototipos actuales tienen unas emisiones por debajo de lo que la normativa oficial establece.


----------



## karl

acabo de tener una experiencia electrizante con una maquina de tratamiento de corona (basicamente el hermano mayor de los "fry backs" de la televisión, 2200 watt! ), el aparato este produce el terrible y temido Ozoooonooooo!, a penas si huele un poco, y tardo un par de segundos en crear suficiente ozono como para ser perceptible, los circuitos que aqui se discuten no tienen ni la decima parte del poder del equipo industrial (diseñado para preparar bolsa plastica para impresión, kilometros y kilometros diarios para mas detalle).
avienta 5000 volts y retehartos miliamperes (440 para ser mas correctos), como dije antes, si se tienen más de X volts no aumenta la producción de ozono, despues del valor X, lo que manda es cuantos miliamperes puedes usar.
ok, en sintesis, el aparetejo es seguro.


----------



## fernando2010

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y estoy por hacer el ionizador, solo para ionizar no ozonizar, queria saber que grosor tienen que tener las agujas.. pueden ser esas de coser?


----------



## karl

de hecho muchos de los proyectos mencionados (conté como 4 circuitos distintos) usan agujas de coser, si no consigues, puedes poner un alambre cortado como una aguja hipodermica (que el corte termine en punta) el chiste es que tengas algo afilado para lanzar la radiacion electromagnetica ozonogena ionizante en bajo grado... (las coronadescarga en otras palabras )


----------



## fernando2010

Otra pregunta amigos, en que sentido tienen que estar las agujas? apuntando al cielo o en posicion horizontal? digo porque he visto varios ionizadores en mercadolibre y tienen los agujeritos de frente.. Repito que es para ionizar , no para ozonizar. salu2..


----------



## aly

hola a todos los participantes del foro me intereso el tema ya que estoy tratando de construir un prototipo de precipitador electrostatico para evitar la gran emision de material particulado producido por hornos de coquizacion; aunque tengo muchas dudas  y al final no se en que se diferencia de un ionizador ya que su principio es practicamente el mismo.. agradezco toda la ayuda y consejos que me puedan brindar acerca de el diseño y construccion de este aparato


----------



## karl

fernando2010, no hay un sentido especifico para las agujas, lo importante es que estén bien afiladas, la ionizacion se debe a las descargas de corona, tambien conocidas como fuegos de san andrés, que se dan en cualquier cuerpo, un ejemplo de esto son las esferas de relampagos, en el caso de estas el gas adentro del globo esta tan enrarecido que se forman los hilos de plasma caracteristicos de estas, a pesar de ser una esfera gorda en el centro en vez de una aguja.
la funcion de las agujas es bajar el voltaje de ruptura (el voltaje al que brinca una chispa, que en el aire si no mal recuerdo son 3 milivolts por milesima de pulgada de aire), al tener una superficie tan pequeña, el voltaje es menor y el efecto de ionizacion es mayor.


----------



## spaiko117

hola amigo me gusto eso me voy a animar a hacerlo pero mui duda es tiene que ser alimentado afuerza con 220 y donde dices que del PAD3 al PAD8 que pasa con PAD1 y 2 que tipo de agujas deben de ser podrian cer simples alamberes de cobre o algo en especifico gracias por el aporte


----------



## karl

aly, no conozco ningun simulador especifico para eso, lo mas cercano que he visto es uno para "lifters", que son aparatos que elevan un triangulo de papel aluminio por medio de descargas electricas, busca bajo "jlnaudin"+"lifter" en sangoogle y encontrarás algo parecido. post data, no creas nada de lo que dicen de la antigravedad ni las arañas pintas, estos cachivaches funcionan porque el alambrito que es un electrodo ioniza un monton de aire que arroja luego a la lamina de aluminio, como un motor a reaccion.
Spaiko, no necesitas los 220, puedes ponerlo a trabajar con nuestros queridos 120, na mas ponle más capacitores y diodos,


----------



## juanma

Buenas, les comento que arme el inonizador de uno de los links que deje (http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/air_ionizer.htm) hasta C16, en total 16 capacitores de 3.9nF/1000V.

Hubo una baja, y fue mi tester chino... quise medir la tensión despues del segundo doblador de tension, pero lo conecte al último. tester 2008-2010 QEPD

*La gran cuestion es como saber si anda correctamente?* Es decir, si el voltaje es el suficiente para generar iones negativos. 

En la falcutad recuerdo que habia un aparato que generaba iones negativos, uno acercaba la mano y sentia un "aire", pero en este no sucede. Coloque la punta de salida (un alfiler) hacia arriba, le acerque un hilo y uno ve como éste no puede tocar la aguja. Despues tome un tubo fluorescente, y note que prende al acercarlo a la punta; en plena oscuridad se ve un pequeño arco voltaico.

En cuanto tenga la cámara les dejo unas fotos.

Mi pregunta es: Es conveniente hacer la punta con 5 alfileres separados o con uno solo genero mas cargas?

Saludos

Edit1.
Nuevo ensayo, prendi fuego un papel cerca de la punta, y a 5cm todas las cenizas son atraidas a la punta, tambien el humo va hacia la punta. Les debo las imagenes, que en breve espero subirlas. Voy a probar dejando que un cigarrillo se consuma a 10cm de la punta, a ver que resulta.


----------



## karl

juanma, la ultima observación que hiciste, la descarga electrica es toda la evidencia que necesitas para demostrar que generas iones, la coronadescarga/fuego de san andres/etc es un canal de plasma que se forma cuando el aire se ioniza (lease, chispa= iones)
los alfileres te van a dar mayor area para tratar el aire, es decir, tus iones van a crearse en un volumen mas grande de aire, y puede que te ayude a aguantar mas la suciedad, pero la cantidad de iones depende pura y unicamente del amperaje que manejes.


----------



## nicocba

Tengo una duda:

La única diferencia entre un ionizador y un ozonizador es que el segundo tiene descarga a tierra y produce un arco voltaico que genera MÁS ozono que el primero??? (O sea, el primero genera, pero muy poco???)

Voy a armar este circuito, pero también quisiera crear un circuito para ozonizar agua. Alguien tiene idea de cómo se haría???

Mi idea era, tomar una bomba de aire para pecera (



), y que esta corriente de aire pase por un contenedor cerrado herméticamente dónde se encuentren las agujas, y que hagan descarga a tierra para que se genere ozono, y luego el aire siga y desemboque al contenedor de agua.

Gracias!


----------



## manueltrigo

Hola a todos.

Antes de nada, muchíiiiiisimas gracias a esos foreros que han compartido tanto conocimiento. 


Hace unos 20 años construí un ionizador-ozonizador ofrecido en una antigua revista electrónica. Jugué con él y con ese característico olor picante al acercar la nariz que una vez que se huele, no se olvida nunca, jejejje. No recuerdo dónde fue a parar (Que en paz descanse).

El caso es que me he vuelto a obsesionar con el ozono. NO NECESITO IONES. QUIERO OZONO Y MUCHO 


Y curiosamente, tiene mucho que ver con el último post de nicoba. Quiero purificar agua, pero de una piscina. Existen modelos carísimos comerciales por UVC (es germicida si la longitud de onda está en torno a los 250 nm) y otros por ozono, burbujeando ozono primero y luego burbujeando aire para ventilar el agua antes de devolverla al vaso.

Me parece, que tras haber leído todos los post, voy a sacar el mayor provecho de algo accidental, que es la producción de ozono de esa lámpara de mercurio a la que le quitaron la ampolla de vidrio para utilizar su UV (¿Alguien sabe qué longitud de onda se consigue así?)

Mi idea es colocar una campana invertida flotando sobre el aljibe de mi piscina (que se llena desde un rebosadero y de cuyo fondo toma el agua la depuradora para devolverla al vaso. En esa campana pongo dentro la lámpara UVC (confiando que esa de mercurio emita buena cantidad entre lños 230 y los 280 nm). De ese modo irradio la superfice del agua y mato algas y bacterias. Asimismo, la campana contará con una toma de aire y una salida hacia un compresor que burbjee el aire que ha pasado por la campana, ya viciado con ozono, al fondo del aljibe, y recogiendo las burbujas que asciendan en otra campana para alejarlo de mi nariz con una chimenea, pues podría sobrar ozono si no todo reacciona con la materia orgánica disuelta en el agua. Ya sé que algo residual me llegará, pero las pastillas polivalentes de cloro dejan resíduos que se acumulan en el agua y que son muy tóxicos, pero nadie habla de ellos (malditos intereses comerciales :enfadado

PREGUNTAS:

¿Hay alguna manera de neutralizar el ozono sobrante, ya que lo tendré canalizado? Quizás carbono activo, serrín, por aquello de ser orgánico, algo barato que reaccione con el ozono...

¿Cuál es la longitud de onda de esa lámpara sin ampolla de vidrio?

Eso de la generación por plasma frío... ¿Es algo que esté a nuestro alcance?

Sé que el foro es de electrónica, pero no puedo desperdiciar tanto saber sobre el ozono, jejejje.

Nuevamente gracias  y perdón por la extensión .


----------



## Felix Juan

manueltrigo dijo:


> PREGUNTAS:
> 
> ¿Hay alguna manera de neutralizar el ozono sobrante, ya que lo tendré canalizado? Quizás carbono activo, serrín, por aquello de ser orgánico, algo barato que reaccione con el ozono...


 
Si, y es muy sencilla. Canaliza el ozono sobrante mediante aspiración y hazlo pasar por una resistencia que lo caliente (Ya lo miraré pero creo que a partir de 45ºC es suficiente). Con el calor el ozono se descompone formándose oxígeno, nuevamente.

El ozono es una maravilla, para desinfectar. Es mucho mejor que el cloro en todos los aspectos, excepto en uno: a nivel industrial es mucho más caro.

A ver si pongo algún apunte más.


----------



## manueltrigo

Felix Juan dijo:


> Si, y es muy sencilla. Canaliza el ozono sobrante mediante aspiración y hazlo pasar por una resistencia que lo caliente (Ya lo miraré pero creo que a partir de 45ºC es suficiente). Con el calor el ozono se descompone formándose oxígeno, nuevamente.


 

Muchas gracias. Sí que es sencilla. Y a primera se me ocurrió una resistencia, pero un serpentín dentro de un depósito de agua calentado por energía solar y que sólo aporte electricidad cuando baje de los... pongamos que 50º por aquello de la imposibilidad del rendimiento absoluto en el intercambiador, pues que entre el aporte eléctrico. No mucho más complicado y sí mucho más barato de mantener.

Respecto a mi idea del carbono activo, os juro que fue intuitiva, pero he seguido investigando y parece que hay algunos de los equipos comerciales para piscinas que sí incorporan eliminadores de ozono: los dedicadas a piscinas públicas, por aquello de legislacones y las destinadas a piscinas cubiertas por la falta de renovación de aire y su acumulación en la atmósfera del invernadero, que si bien sabemos que se descompone solo, podríamos estar añadiendo más que lo que se recombina en oxígeno. Y los pocos que dan datos sobre este asunto, dicen que el desozonizador funciona con carbono activo. Lo qu eno sé es cada cuanto tiempo habrá que cambiarlo, pues entiendo que no se saturará jamás de ozono, al actuar más bien como receptáculo para el cambi oquímico, como si fuese un catalizador.



> Hola a todos!! Les comento que hice el ionizador que aparece en este link _http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/40...r-de-aire.html
> y tengo una duda, hay que conectar en el circuito por ejemplo el capacitor C7 con los diodos D1,D2 y
> C8 en un punto y asi en todas las soldaduras?(o sea en paralelo) por que cuando lo conecté se quemó un fusible de 0.5 y exploto literalmente el capacitor C1 :S. Cualquier comentario me ayudaria. Gracias!!
> _


_

Hola. Efectivamente, una de las patillas de C7 se conecta a otra de C8 y mitad de esas patillas se conecta el ánodo de D1 y el cátodo de D2. Digamos que todos esos contactos descritos van a un mismo punto. Si no te equivocaste (y el esquema es muy sencillo) es posible que los condensadores (capacitores) no sean del voltaje especificado. en el esquema. Y por cierto, ese esquema ya se aportó aquí y aunque hay gente que le funciona, hay quien dice que tiene muchas faltas (pensé que había sido en este hilo, pero lo he repasado entero y no lo veo). Entre ellas, la frecuencia de trabajo, que parece ideal entre 6000 y 20000 hetzios y la de la red sólo tiene 50. Por eso se utiliza un 555 para generar una onda cuadrada más rápida. Mira el esquema que se aporta fbsil en la página 2, que creo que fue el que yo construí hace unos 20 años. Consta de una etapa multiplicadora igual que la que has hecho, pero hay un previo bastante importante.

Un saludo.


PD:

Otro magnífico aporte de uno que se lo ha currado mucho:

Es un estudio muy completo y con muchos detalles que se nos escapan. Todo un tratado sobre cómo construirse unos tubos generadores de ozono, y curiosamente, sin electrónica, tan sólo con unos transformadores de neon a 8000v. Ya sabemos que va mejor con mayor frecuencia de trabajo, pero como alternativa para quien no sepa agarrar un soldador no está mal, jajajjaj.
Otro detalle: cuanto más frío pase el aire por el ozonizador, mayor rendimiento, y ciuanto más aire pase (un ventilador o un compresor), menos concentrado en ozono será el aire de salida, pero habremos generado más gramos de ozono por hora. También parece muy importante el desecador, que en ese enlace trata en profundidad.
Otro saludo._


----------



## Felix Juan

En mi curro tenemos una wedeco para producir ozono. El destructor que tenemos también es suyo pero no he encontrado características en su web. Ya miraré en el manual del equipo para saber cuales son las temperaturas de destrucción.

Lo que el ozono hace en el agua es oxidar y, por lo tanto, desinfectar. Se asume como bueno que el cloro mata el 45% de los patógenos del agua y el ozono el 100% (ademas de matar bacterias que se enquistan o forman esporas http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridium). También quita olores y sabores del agua. Lo que no hace es quitar sustancias químicas del agua. Es decir, si el agua vienen con un veneno, por mucho ozono que uses el veneno sigue ahí (y cualquier otra sustancia como metales pesados).

El carbón activo es un filtro excelente. Se queda con un montón de agentes venenosos (ahora no se decir cuantos). Por lo tanto, el ozono y el carbón activo serían complementarios. El carbón activo se usa mayormente en instalaciones de pequeña escala porque filtra muy bien y se llena en seguida de impurezas. El carbón activo también se queda con el ozono (y con el cloro). No se cada cuanto tendrías que cambiar el carbón activo o si se podría lavar para reactivarlo. Tendrás que buscar más información sobre el tema. Solo te puedo decir que en mi curro tenemos máscaras "antigas" de protección que llevan un filtro de carbón activo (que sirve igual para cloro que para ozono) y que lo tenemos que cambiar a los 6 meses de haberlo abierto.

No se si con esto te ayudo o te lío más. Solo intento darte la información que tengo. Sin embargo me encantará saber el resultado de tus experimentos porque yo también quiero aplicar ozono al agua "a pequeña escala". Y a ser posible con un ozonizador que funcione a 12V. Así que cualquier cosa que te ocurra me encantará saberla. Suerte.


----------



## manueltrigo

> En mi curro tenemos una wedeco para producir ozono


 
Eso sí que es un bicharraco de equipo, jajajajja. Muchas gracias por el aporte. No sabía que el cloro sólo mataba el 45% por ciento de microbichos. Cada vez estoy más convencido de ozonizar la piscina 



> Y a ser posible con un ozonizador que funcione a 12V.


 
Podrás alimentaro a partir de ese voltaje, puesto que lso hay para coche. Y si no encuantras ningún esquema, siempre podrás utilizar un convertidor de 12 a 220 comercial y alimentar uno como los que aparecen por aquí. En ese caso, como tienes que utilizar un inversor, yo buscaría uno que en lugar de ir a 50 Hz fuese a entre 6 y 20 kHz, pero si lo dices por la seguridad de no tener alto voltaje en el lugar donde lo vayas a utilizar (quizás por tener cerca el agua donde pienses bañarte o tener peces) olvídalo porque el propio generador te va a coger varios miles de voltios, jejeje. Sin embargo, no hay peligro en ese sentido, pues entre ese alto voltaje y el agua sólo hay un tubo de pvc que conduce aire seco ozonizado, siempre que tengas el equipo alejado de el agua y a resguardo de la intemperie. Más cerca del agua tengo el motor de la depuradora (tanto en piscinas como en acuarios) y esos sí van a 220, jejejje.
Un saludo.


----------



## Felix Juan

Ya me he vuelto a pasar de listo. El equipo que tenemos NO destruye el ozono calentándolo. Lo calienta entre 50 y 80ºC para luego pasarlo por un catalizador, que es el que lo destruye. No he encontrado información sobre de qué material está hecho el catalizador, así que no te puedo ayudar en eso.

En cualquier caso sí te diré que el ozono es un gas con una vida muy corta y se desintegra en oxígeno por sí solo. En el agua potable dura un máximo de media hora. Así que, como no creo que produzcas ozono en cantidades superindustriales, no creo que la destrucción te preocupe mucho.

También te puedo decir que el olor a ozono se percibe mucho antes de que la concentración en el ambiente sea peligrosa (el típico olor que hay en una copistería).

Pues si, yo también soy partidario de ozonizar en lugar de clorar. A ver qué tal te sale el invento. Suerte.

Otra cosa: el cloro destruye al ozono, por lo tanto son incompatibles.


----------



## manueltrigo

Para Felix Juan:


> Y a ser posible con un ozonizador que funcione a 12V


 
Esto es lo que comentaba que había encontrado que mejoraba la sencilla cascada de condensadores-diodos. ¡¡¡ Y FUNCIONA A 12 VOLTIOS !!!!

Bueno, en realidad funciona a +12 y -12, pero espero que no tengas problemas en conseguir 0v, 12v y 24v si son baterías o en su defecto, 0v, 6v y 12v (en este caso, el transformador sería de 220 a 0-6-12, y puesto igualmente al revés).

Como véis, el circuito completo se alimenta a 220v y en el esquema inferior consigue los 12 simétricos y de los 12 simétricos vuelve a conseguir 220 para alimentar la cascada, pero lo hace a una frecuencia mayor, que es lo importante. Si algún electrónico sabe hacer el cálculo, por favor, que nos diga la frecuencia de trabajo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Felix Juan

¡Muy chulo el esquema! La verdad es que solo tengo 12V de baterías, pero ya inventaré algo.

Me parece que la única manera de saber a qué frecuencia trabaja este circuito es montándolo y midiéndola con un frecuencímetro (o con el osciloscopio). Entre otras cosas, porque depende del tranformador utilizado.

Mira esta noticia que es muy chula (no se si debería abrir un tema con ella porque es un poco antigua):
http://www.noticiasdenavarra.com/20...as-depura-agua-contaminada-de-pozos-en-africa

Hala, a ver qué sale


----------



## manueltrigo

¿Y con un divisor de tensión no sacarías 6 voltios en el centro? Podrías considerar eso el cero de tu circuito, el cero de la batería sería el -6 de tu circuito y el +12 de la batería sería tu +6 El resto del circuito sería igual, pero el transformador sería uno de 220v a 12v con salida en el centro, es decir, 6-0-6 a las que conectarías la salida del oscilador y sacarías igualmente los 220 que alimentan el multiplicador de tensión.

Lo que no sé es calcular las resistencias del divisor para que no te consuman en exceso y sin embargo, te den corriente suficiente para alimentar el circuito.

Respecto a la depuradora de ese enlace, mola mucho, pero el tío dice que le gusta ayudar, pero va y lo patenta. Joder, que lo libere para que les salga económico al que verdaderamente lo necesita, que es el que no tiene un céntimo. Nosotros, los "ricos", tenemos agua depurada en el grifo de casa, jejejej.


----------



## Felix Juan

Acabo de analizar detenidamente el esquema (que aún no lo había hecho) y me he fijado que en realidad no es una alimentación simétrica (+-12V). Lo que indica el esquema es el positivo y el negativo de los 12V en alimentación simple. Es decir, que sí se puede enchufar directamente a 12V. Solo hay que tener cuidado porque propone conectar el +12V a tierra y en un coche la tierra sería el -12V. En fin, me haré mis cábalas.



manueltrigo dijo:


> Respecto a la depuradora de ese enlace, mola mucho, pero el tío dice que le gusta ayudar, pero va y lo patenta. Joder, que lo libere para que les salga económico al que verdaderamente lo necesita, que es el que no tiene un céntimo. Nosotros, los "ricos", tenemos agua depurada en el grifo de casa, jejejej.


 
Lee bien la noticia. Yo no lo entendí así. Mira el titular:

_"energía sin fronteras" lo aplica en benin y la patente se dará a conocer a otras ong_

Patentar es necesario. Si no está patentado una empresa privada puede coger el aparato, patentarlo y prohibirte su uso y construcción. Yo entiendo que lo ha patentado para protegerlo y que va a permitir a otras ONGs que lo construyan, lo usen o lo compren por el precio más barato posible. No creo que lo hayan construido para enriquecerse a costa de las ONGs.


----------



## manueltrigo

jajajaja. Efectivamente, ni había leído a fondo esa noticia, y tienes toda la razón respecto a la patente, ni me había percatado del detalle de que hay un +12v y un -12v, pero no hay un 0v, por lo que a segunda vista parece que es un 0v y un 24v, pero mirándolo más en detalle, SÓLO HAY UN ADIFERENCIA DE POTENCIAL DE 12v, por supuesto, en contínua. Además, si te fijas, aparece el símbolo de tierra, masa, o como lo quieras llamar, PERO LO PONE EN LA LÍNEA DE +12 EN LUGAR DE EN LA DE -12. Curioso esquema. Estos rusos... jajjajaja.

Seguiré el otro tema que acabas de crear, aunque creo que eso supone despistar a la gente, repartirla por distintos sitios. Como mínimo, cámbiale el título, que en lugar de decir 2ªparte, diga "alimentado a 12v", jejejej.


Un saludo.


----------



## juanma

Buenas, les dejo una imagen del generador que arme y tengo en la pieza.

En base a un par de experiencias que conte anteriormente, estoy un 99,8% seguro de que esta andando...
Ya hace varios dias que lo tengo prendido, pero no logro ver nada negro. Calculo que porque nadie fuma y no estoy en plena cuidad. Hice la prueba con un papel prendido fuego, y las cenizas iban para la punta.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Felix Juan dijo:


> ¡Muy chulo el esquema! La verdad es que solo tengo 12V de baterías, pero ya inventaré algo.
> Hala, a ver qué sale


 
Ese esquema no se alimenta con tensión simétrica..
El punto medio del primario del transformador lo conectas al *-* y el emisor de los transistores (como son pnp) lo conectas al +.
Simple y sencillo.
No es más que un oscilador push pull.El que haya diseñado el esquema.. no sé de donde habrá sacado eso de que hay que alimentar con 12v simétricos, cuando puedes alimentarlo con una fuente normal (o una batería) de 12v.

Saludos.


----------



## gervit

Hola, una prueba que podes hacer, es acercar la palma de la mano un poco mojada o humeda a las puntas y si funciona se siente como un "vientito".
Tambien hice el detector de iones negativos que esta en el mensaje nº104 y cuando acerco a las puntas el detector la aguja se mueve bastante.


----------



## manueltrigo

Qué miedooooo, jajajja. Eso de acercarse a las puntas con tanto voltio esperando víctima acojona un poco, y encima mojado, jajajjaja.

Por cierto, el detector tiene un acosa que no entiendo. Aparece un interruptor que sencillamente enciende y apaga el chisme, pero dice que es parte de R3, el potenciómetro, y aparece una línea de puntos que no termino de comprender. ¿Qué significa esa línea y qué relación guarda con R3?


----------



## gervit

Jeje no tengas miedo, mientras estes ahislado de la tierra no vas a tener drama, es decir con calzado de goma o algun otro ahislante. Por lo menos yo lo probe y no me paso nada, no hubo descarga solo senti el "vientito" en la palma de la mano.
Y con respecto a la linea que aparece en el diagrama, es el simbolo de un potenciometro con llave.

El ionizador que hice esta quedando negro cerca de las puntas y las puntas mismas. Creo que eso indica que funciona.
Y pregunto si quisieramos ponerle un filtro a nuestro ionizador alguien sabe o tiene idea donde y como iria ese filtro?


----------



## ozonizador

_Buenas amigos!! Hice el ionizador de la página de taringa http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4088616/ionizador:-contruye-un-purificador-de-aire.html , y no tube problema, medía con el hilito y se veía el flujo de electrones;  pero cuando le quise agregar un led 220 con resistencia como el de la plancha en la entrada(entre la salida del fusible y el primer capacitor) veo que hay menos flujo en las agujas :S, ¿tendrá que ver que le agregué en serie el led? Alguien me podría decir como solucionar el problema, si lo pongo en otro lado o pongo otro led de menor voltaje. Se agradece la atención!!_


----------



## gervit

no creo que haya sido un led, se hubiera quemado, lo mas probable es que hayas puesto una lamparita de neo que son las que llevan las planchas y no va en serie, va en paralelo.
Espero te sirva.


----------



## lobitosfrancos

hola a todos se me daño mi filtro de ozono pero este tiene otros circuito que contiene un tiristor y un transformador a la salida alguien que me pueda ayudar


----------



## Nikolasbojo

Lobitosfrancos, yo he realizado un ozonizador con un monitor viejo, le extirpe la parte de la salida 25kv y el transformador de entrada, hace un interaccion con el aire de 2cm, si lo pongo menos salta la chispa y se apaga, le hice un electrodo de tungsteno y una carcaza de aluminio de 4cm de diametro con separadores de carton que los diseñe en autocad, una turbina de secador de cabello y genera mucho ozono.


----------



## pichipichi

soy nuevo en este foto y tengo nociones de electronica e igual se usar el agle lo unico que no encuentro relacion esque dices que del pad 3 al 8 van las agujas pero no comprendo  de que manera se relaciona estos pad con el que tiene el pad 1 debido a que no hay pista que lo unas o es por induccion o como?  agradeceria me digas disculpa mi ignorancia pero solo esa es mi duda que me detine para probarlo como es que funcionanaran las agujas si los pad no se relacionan conel circuito que se alimentara gracias


----------



## fernando2010

Hola tengo una duda yo me compre este ionizador :
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-106582771-ionizador-purificador-de-aire-elimina-todos-los-olores-nuevo-_JM_

Es normal que se vean las puntitas de las agujas en la oscuridad y que haga ruido? y es normal que largue un vientito de ozono? obviamente si se ven las puntas en la oscuridad va a haber ozono... Pero yo lo compre por 'ionizador' no por ozonizador...



ozonizador dijo:


> _Buenas amigos!! Hice el ionizador de la página de taringa http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4088616/ionizador:-contruye-un-purificador-de-aire.html , y no tube problema, medía con el hilito y se veía el flujo de electrones;  pero cuando le quise agregar un led 220 con resistencia como el de la plancha en la entrada(entre la salida del fusible y el primer capacitor) veo que hay menos flujo en las agujas :S, ¿tendrá que ver que le agregué en serie el led? Alguien me podría decir como solucionar el problema, si lo pongo en otro lado o pongo otro led de menor voltaje. Se agradece la atención!!_



hola amigo una consulta..Es normal el olor a ozono en un ionizador? Yo compre uno con funcion turbo y sin turbo. En la funcion 'sin turbo' se pueden ver las puntas de las agujas en la oscuridad y hace bastante olor a ozono   si uno se acerca al aparato.Tambien hace bastante ruido a chispas electrostaticas.
Esto es normal en un ionizador??? o esta fallado?


----------



## rupi

Hola. Si trabaja solo como ionizador y no tiene ambas funciones ( o sea ionizador y ozonizador) no deberia hacer chicpas, solamente tendrias que advertir el viento ionico que produce.

El ionizador y el ozonizador son aparatos hermanos en su construccion, el ozonizador debe producir un efecto corona o una pequeña chispa, El ionizador no. Para que un ionizador no produzca ozono hay que tener en cuenta la aislacion dielectrica de las agujas de salida. No deben producir arco electrico de ningun tipo. Si produce efecto corona debe ser casi imperseptible. La chispa genera ozono y el efecto corona muy elevado tambien produce ozono. Proba colocando una resistencia limitadora de 4m7 a la salida de las agujas o de mayor valor hasta que no adviertas esos puntitos luminosos en las agujas. Otra opcion seria aumentando un toque la fracuencia de trabajo del oscilador, pero tenes que tener en cuenta que si te pasas el trafo de alta tension talvez no resuene y no responda y en consecuencia deja de funcionar el equipo. Cordiales Saludos


----------



## fernando2010

rupi dijo:


> El ionizador y el ozonizador son aparatos hermanos en su construccion, el ozonizador debe producir un efecto corona o una pequeña chispa, El ionizador no. Para que un ionizador no produzca ozono hay que tener en cuenta la aislacion dielectrica de las agujas de salida. No deben producir arco electrico de ningun tipo. Si produce efecto corona debe ser casi imperseptible. La chispa genera ozono y el efecto corona muy elevado tambien produce ozono. Proba colocando una resistencia limitadora de 4m7 a la salida de las agujas o de mayor valor hasta que no adviertas esos puntitos luminosos en las agujas. Otra opcion seria aumentando un toque la fracuencia de trabajo del oscilador, pero tenes que tener en cuenta que si te pasas el trafo de alta tension talvez no resuene y no responda y en consecuencia deja de funcionar el equipo. Cordiales Saludos



Este es el ionizador que tengo:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-110944373-ionizador-purificador-de-aire-elimina-olores-bacterias-_JM_

Me lo vendieron como 'ionizador' pero en las puntas de las agujas se ve un puntito azul si se acerca bien la vista. Tambien es notable el olor a ozono que produce en la habitacion.

si fuese ozonizador tambien cumple la misma funcion que un ionizador? Lo que a mi me interesa es que quite la energia estatica del ambiente ya que tengo varios equipos en mi pieza


----------



## rupi

Hola Fernando. El ozonizador tambien cumple la funsion de ionizador, pero un ionizador produce tan poco ozono que es imperseptible e inhocuo, por lo tanto se dice que no emana ozono. El ionizador debe cargar electricamente el aire que esta alrededor de las agujas de emision y no debe producir efecto corona, sino lo estas transformando en un ozonizador. Te lo digo porque tambien vendo estos aparatitos en mercadolibre:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-116262709-ionizador-purificador-de-aire-_JM_ y conozco del tema. 
Si te animas a desarmar el aparato que compraste, hacele alguna de las modificaciones que te recomende anteriormente y lo haces funcionar solo como ionizador ambintal. Saludos cordiales

Fernando: recorda que el ozono en muy bajas proporciones es un verdadero matavichos!, desinfectante y germicida y no hace mal a la salud, pero si tu equipo emana mas ozono de lo debido te puede intoxicar y hasta puede ser mortal. El ozono es TOXICO!!. Si vas a dejar el equipo que compraste como está te recomiendo que solo lo uses no mas de una hora diaria dentro de tu habitacion y luego la ventiles bien. Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## fernando2010

rupi dijo:


> Hola Fernando. El ozonizador tambien cumple la funsion de ionizador, pero un ionizador produce tan poco ozono que es imperseptible e inhocuo, por lo tanto se dice que no emana ozono. El ionizador debe cargar electricamente el aire que esta alrededor de las agujas de emision y no debe producir efecto corona, sino lo estas transformando en un ozonizador. Te lo digo porque tambien vendo estos aparatitos en mercadolibre:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-116262709-ionizador-purificador-de-aire-_JM_ y conozco del tema.
> Si te animas a desarmar el aparato que compraste, hacele alguna de las modificaciones que te recomende anteriormente y lo haces funcionar solo como ionizador ambintal. Saludos cordiales
> 
> Fernando: recorda que el ozono en muy bajas proporciones es un verdadero matavichos!, desinfectante y germicida y no hace mal a la salud, pero si tu equipo emana mas ozono de lo debido te puede intoxicar y hasta puede ser mortal. El ozono es TOXICO!!. Si vas a dejar el equipo que compraste como está te recomiendo que solo lo uses no mas de una hora diaria dentro de tu habitacion y luego la ventiles bien. Cordiales Saludos.



Hola, ya lo desarme para espiar el circuito y me lleve la sorpresa de que el  paranoico del fabricante metio todo el circuito en una gabeta y lo relleno con una resina marron , o sea que no se ven ni capacitores, ni diodos ni nada jejej. Y si lo desarmas rompes todo y tampoco vas a ver nada. Ya habia visto otros aparatos con los nros. de los componentes 'limados' pero esto no lo vi nunca.
Igual no creo que sea mucho ozono porque lo deje todo el dia prendido en una pieza de 4 x 3 y cuando entre a la noche no se sentia olor a nada, pero si pongo la nariz a 30 cms del aparato siento olor a ozono y el vientito.. y un ruidito: ssssssssssssssssssss de las agujas.(igual que una bovina de alta de un TV con humedad) 

buena idea la de fabricar ionizadores y vender en ML , el gabiente tambien lo fabricas?


----------



## rupi

Hola Fernando.
 Bueno, si estas seguro que no emana mucho ozono, entonces no lo toques mas sino te vas a quedar sin aparatito. No creo que lo hayan sellado para ocultar el circuito, porque estos equipos no tienen demasiada ciencia para hacerlos. Lo mas probable es que lo hayan blindado para que no sufra perdidas de alta tension causada por la humedad ambiente y asi evitar posibles arcos y quemar algun diodo u otro componente del circuito. Tambien es para asegurarse de que el dia que se rompa, lo tengas  que tirar y te compres otro. El sumbido que hace es normal. Como el equipo que compraste es importado, talvez este adaptado para que funcione a 110v y 220v. en forma automatica. Otra opcion que se me ocurre, si queres probar, es que consigas algun trafo de 220 a 110v (esos de impresoras viejas) y hacelo funcionar a 110v. Posiblemente soluciones el problema y tenga un mejor rendimiento y no veas mas las chispas.
Te comento que me dedico a desarrollar equipos para terapias complementarias, kinesiologia y estetica, desde hace mas de 20 años. antes compraba gabinetes standard, hoy los hago a mi gusto y medida con polistireno de alto impacto que es economico, muy facil de moldear, cortar y pegar y asi ahorro el 90% del costo de un gabinete comprado en el comercio. Una vez pensado a gusto el modelo, hago previamente los moldes de sus partes a medida en laminas radiograficas recuperadas o en asetato, (esas ya me quedan para hacer otros) despues me lleva una o dos horas hacer el gabinete, segun el modelo que haya seleccionado. Saludos Cordiales!


----------



## fernando2010

rupi dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> Bueno, si estas seguro que no emana mucho ozono, entonces no lo toques mas sino te vas a quedar sin aparatito. No creo que lo hayan sellado para ocultar el circuito, porque estos equipos no tienen demasiada ciencia para hacerlos. Lo mas probable es que lo hayan blindado para que no sufra perdidas de alta tension causada por la humedad ambiente y asi evitar posibles arcos y quemar algun diodo u otro componente del circuito. Tambien es para asegurarse de que el dia que se rompa, lo tengas  que tirar y te compres otro. El sumbido que hace es normal. Como el equipo que compraste es importado, talvez este adaptado para que funcione a 110v y 220v. en forma automatica. Otra opcion que se me ocurre, si queres probar, es que consigas algun trafo de 220 a 110v (esos de impresoras viejas) y hacelo funcionar a 110v. Posiblemente soluciones el problema y tenga un mejor rendimiento y no veas mas las chispas.
> Te comento que me dedico a desarrollar equipos para terapias complementarias, kinesiologia y estetica, desde hace mas de 20 años. antes compraba gabinetes standard, hoy los hago a mi gusto y medida con polistireno de alto impacto que es economico, muy facil de moldear, cortar y pegar y asi ahorro el 90% del costo de un gabinete comprado en el comercio. Una vez pensado a gusto el modelo, hago previamente los moldes de sus partes a medida en laminas radiograficas recuperadas o en asetato, (esas ya me quedan para hacer otros) despues me lleva una o dos horas hacer el gabinete, segun el modelo que haya seleccionado. Saludos Cordiales!



me voy a poner a buscar info sobre el tema porque me interesa lo del poliestireno de alto impacto, siempre que hago algun circuito se me complica a la hora de meterlo en algun lado. La ultima vez hice un gabinete de chapa de acero de 2mm y como es una alarma gsm y encima va empotrado en la pared , la señal del celular cae...
Saludos
Saludos


----------



## rupi

Hola Fernando. Si estas en buenos aires o serca de capital, microcentro, sobre la calle Uruguay tenes muchos comercios que venden acrilico, policarbonato y poliestireno. El poliestireno es el mas economico y podes comprar por retazos.Te recomiendo el espesor de 2 mm. El doblado se hace con calor y las partes se pegan con adhesivo para PBC que lo conseguis en cualquier ferreteria. Como ejemplo te digo que para hacer un gabinete tipo consola de aproximadamente 22x17x8 cm empleo un retazo de 33x45 cm y sobran algunos pedazos para hacer refuerzos internos y darle rigidez al gabinete. El precio es de 6 a 8 pesos segun el comercio. Un pote con gotero de cola para PBC de 50 cm3 vale unos 4 o 5 pesos y te alcanza para armar y pegar una docena de gabinetes. Si queres verlo te paso otro link: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113928595-magnetoterapia-profesional-_JM_
Saludos.


----------



## erdosain9

Hola a todos.
Estuve leyendo este hilo que me interesa mucho. Ayer terminé de hacer un ionizador que encontré en esta página:
http://www.neoteo.com/ionizador-construye-un-purificador-de-aire-16059

Siguiendo ese circuito.
El tema es que mirando los que aparecen acá todos terminan con el ánodo del último diodo como salida a las resistencias y de ahí a las agujas. Debería corregir entonces el ionizador que armé y invertir los diodos? Con eso ya funcionaría?

Y por otro lado, soy muuuuuuuuy nuevo en esto de la electrónica. El circuito lo armé con unos capacitores de poliester 100nf/630V... si toco esto cuando está desconectado puede electrocutarme o no pasa nada? si pasa algo cómo puedo hacer para tocarlo, porque como dije tendría que invertir todos los diodos, y este circuito lo armé en el aire, quiero decir no sobre una PCB (me imagino que si guarda voltaje será muy poco como para hacerme algo... pero con la imaginación me arriesgo a hacer cualquiera).

Saludos y muchas gracias a todos!

O sólo con desoldar la parte de las resistencias y ponerlas del ánodo ya está no??
Por cierto, lo dejé desconectado desde hace más o menos 7hs.....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, comentando sobre el circuito que publicas, recuerda que estas trabajando con chasis vivo, ademas del alto voltaje que no  es poco detalle, lo que mas llama la atencion es que no se dignaron los diseñadores de agregar un fusible en la entrada de RED.


----------



## erdosain9

mmm... en realidad lo ponían como un detalle si uno lo quería poner, pero yo lo dejé fuera...
Pero entonces puedo tocar esto una vez esté desconectado? o cómo hago para tocarlo?
Chasis vivo que significa... mmm... que no puedo tocarlo? y qué debo hacer para hacer las modificaciones que deseo? cambiando la posición de las resistencias al ánodo del último diodo todo estaría ok no?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, mientras el equipo se encuentra conectado a la RED no  debes tocar en absoluto, al desconectar el mismo los condensadores quedaran cargados.


----------



## erdosain9

Muchas gracias por contestar.
Y entonces qué debo hacer para poder tocarlo sin problemas?

EStás deacuerdo en que debo poner las resistencias al ánodo del último diodo? (al contrario de lo que muestra el circuito de la página que puse)

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si esos capacitores estan cargados, lo mínimo que te puede pasar es un súper shock!

Si vas a hacer algo primero desconecta todo y descargalo con un cortocircuito con algun alambre o cosa metalica..sin tocar con la mano.


----------



## erdosain9

Hola. Toqué las patas de cada capacitor entre sí con un clavo puesto en una madera... pero no hicieron ni mu... habrá funcionado?? luego también probé con un destornillador... y ni mu... ya estarían descargados?

Te parece bien lo de poner las resistencias al ánodo en vez de al cátodo? así quedaría bien el circuito que seguí  de la página que puse antes???

Por cierto, luego lo voy a tener que tocar seguro sí o sí... si me pongo guantes de goma como los que usan las mujeres para limpiar (los naranjas)... servirán como aislantes?? (luego de hacer lo de la descarga pero como seguridad... porque ya te digo no hicieron ningún ruido ni sonido)... 

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

La verdad amigo "va a tirar muchos iones", cuantos?


----------



## erdosain9

jajajaj bueno che, para tener una idea de cuál de los dos hago. Se supone que estás cosas emiten cierta cantidad de iones por segundo, lo que viene a ser tanto en cm3... pero hasta donde vengo preguntando nadie sabe cuantos emite... por eso digo, qué circuito elegir??
mmmmmm...... debería cuidar más las formas? jejejeje

Y sirve o no sirve por si las dudas usar un guante de goma??

(Que nadie dude respecto de mis capacidades como electrónico... no tengo ninguna... aún)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

erdosain9 dijo:


> jajajaj bueno che, para tener una idea de cuál de los dos hago. Se supone que estás cosas emiten cierta cantidad de iones por segundo, lo que viene a ser tanto en cm3... pero hasta donde vengo preguntando nadie sabe cuantos emite... por eso digo, qué circuito elegir??
> mmmmmm...... debería cuidar más las formas? jejejeje
> 
> Y sirve o no sirve por si las dudas usar un guante de goma??
> 
> (Que nadie dude respecto de mis capacidades como electrónico... no tengo ninguna... aún)



 Lo que puedo decirte es que la emision sera proporcional a la elevada tension aplicada al electrodo, incluso la humedad ambiente influye.


----------



## chupal

aca hay un tester de pago, pero desconozco si realmente funciona o como hacerlo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Air-Ion-Tes...184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25776e2178



Saludos ...


----------



## ruse85

hola buenas tardes estoy haciendo un Ionizador Ozonizador solo que me falta calcular el capacitor C1 no se como calcularlo no se si alguien me podria ayudar lo estoy alimentando con +12v. gracias les adjunto el esquematico


----------



## rupi

Hola ruse85. Me parece un diseño demasiado complicado. Si la funcionalidad es que funcione enchufado a la red domiciliaria y no con una bateria, te sugiero que utilices solamente 12 etapas multiplicadoras de tension con diodos 1N4007 y capacitores de 4700 pF (472) con aislacion de 1000 volts. Se alimenta directamente a la red de 220 v. Personalmente lo puse en marcha y funciona muy bien. Ojo que es no es chiste manejarse con tensiones tan elevadas, por encima de los 10000 volts. Saludos.


----------



## tinchoball

Hola gente! 
Despues de leer todo el tema en busca de las respuestas a mis dudas, comento para ver si pueden responderlas. 
Mi idea es purificar agua de un tanque de 4000 litros. Luego de preguntar me recomendaron un ozonizador de agua pero leyendo veo que en realidad se ioniza el aire en este caso y comoproducto se consigue el ozono. 
En una parte del tema decian que podian ionizar el aire y hacerle pasar burbujas al agua pero... Es esta la forma de purificar el agua con este metodo?  Hay otra forma de purificar el agua con ozono o iones? 
Comento que no habria problema con la contaminacion que tanto se habla en el tema ya que estaria cerrado hermeticamente y no habria contacto con el aire externo.  Funciona asi o seguiria estando en contacto con el ambiente externo? 
Muchas gracias! Espero sus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS

También podrias agregar luz UV


----------



## dmc

tinchoball, ¿los 4000 litros, son cada cuanto tiempo, por hora, por día, por semana? ¿es para consumo humano o de uso?, te pregunto por que las necesidades son bastantes diferentes. Los equipos que acá proponen, son funcionales pero, son para uso hogareño (no profesional), en una habitación normal de casa.
Para el agua para consumo humano, lo primero es el filtrado (tres etapas, mínimo) luego UV y  ozono. El agua ionizada (plata o cobre) no es apta para el consumo humano *continuo  *o para la venta, por que utilizan metales pesados que causan serios problemas de salud, pero si se utiliza en las piletas o piscinas para reemplazar al cloro, ya que se supone que los que las utilizan no se toman uno o dos litros de esa agua por día, todos los días, y que lo poco que se absorbe de esa agua no produce problemas( debido a la dilusión, tiempo de contacto, etc) , siendo estos (si los hay) menores a los del uso del cloro como desinfectante.


----------



## tinchoball

Hola dmc gracias por responder. 
Te explico, necesitaria filtrar 4000lts por hora. 
El agua a la salida no va a ser para consumo humano, por eso no considero un problema el tema de la contaminacion que puede generar el ozono en el organismo. 
No sabia de la purificacion por luz uv,  voy a investigarla ya que podria hacerla atravezar el agua en el tanque. 
Puede ser usado este metodo para este metodo? 
Cual me recomendas sino? 
Gracias mdc y dos metros!


----------



## aquileslor

Leí el tema desde hace mucho y no recuerdo bien que es lo que pretendes. ¿Qué quieres decir con purificar? ¿Eliminar que del agua? Se presta a mucho y si no especificas todos se van por el ozono, pero, de nuevo ¿Qué querés eliminar del agua y de donde proviene esta? ¿Es de pozo, ya purificada de grifo?
Aclaramelo.


----------



## dmc

Tinchoball, la desinfección por ultravioleta es un método muy efectivo pero, es muy dependiente de algunos factores externos, como por ejemplo, la turbiedad del agua su dureza y temperatura. 
¿Que es lo que necesitas hacer con tanta agua desinfectada? Te lo pregunto por que si es para uso en agro las bacterias y virus que atacan a los humanos, rara vez producen problemas en las plantitas, salvo que sean hongos (Phithium, rizhotonia, etc), que con un buen filtrado, desaparecen. Si es para regadíos recreativos (campos de golf, futbol, rugby, etc.) es casi lo mismo. Los virus que atacan cultivos (mosaico de tabaco, etc)y la mayoría de los que atacan al hombre, se desinfectan diluyendo detergente cuaternario (de baño). Para tratamiento de efluentes es muy poco caudal, en fin, no caigo en que proceso industrial podes ocupar ese volumen de agua desinfectada (te lo pregunto de chusma, nomás).
Bueno volviendo al tema, tenes que considerar que a presión ambiente normal, el ozono se reconvierte en oxigeno a los 30 minutos más o menos, el destructor de ozono debe ser utilizado cuando se detecta cerca de 0,1 mg en el ambiente y el operario trabaja más de 6 horas en ese ambiente, además, junto al generador de ozono es recomendable *siempre* el uso de un deshumificador para evitar la formación de subproductos indeseables. 

Podes googlear sobre la desinfección con UV y como son las cámaras de contacto (hoy por hoy, esta todo normalizado) distancia máxima desde las lamparas UV a las paredes, potencia de las lamparas, tiempo de exposición para distintos patógenos, etc.
Como las lamparas germicidas (otro nombre para las UV) son similares a los tubos fluorescentes normales, su conexión eléctrica es idéntica y la electrónica que se utiliza es sencilla (temporizadores, horómetro, etc). Si tiene dudas, pregunte, si se sabe no va haber problema en responder, pero creo que sería mejor utilizar otro post o mover estos últimos comentarios, a uno de desinfección de agua, por que este es de ionizador, y es *medio* Off topic.


----------



## shuedu

Hola, yo hice el ionizador del que se habló anteriormente y a los 10 diodos me da 1300v, pero despues no tengo voltaje. ¿Por qué podría ser? Me equivoqué al hacer el circuito en pcb wizard? Pues hice un giro para que no fuera tan largo. Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá quitando el primer díodo e invirtiendo todos los de la hilera de abajo :


----------



## shuedu

gracias por la foto, pero no funciona. Ahora más o menos por la mitad me da 1000 voltios y al final 800-900.


----------



## tinchoball

Hols dmc y aquileslor, pido disculpas por la tardanza en la respuesta pero estuve con una semana media complicada de estudios y no tuve tiempo de responder.
Volvamos al tema, el agua sera extraida de un pozo el cual tiene algunos restos de tierra y algun otro tipo de resto. Esta sera para uso general como riego, bañarse, lavar y alguna que otra cosa. Por este motivo buscaba que sea lo mas pura que se pueda.
Mi idea hasta ahora era poner filtros de mallas de tela o algun material similar para filtrar los restos de tierra que mas se pueda pero las bacterias que quedan pensaba eliminarlas con el purificador uv.
no termino de entender si estas lamparas tienen que ponerse en el agua o dentro del tanque pero sin contacto con este. 
Pensaba en si se podian poner por ejemplo 6 lamparas, una arriba del tanque, una abajo y 4 puestas en el centro del tanque al rededor de este, para que no haya problemas de las sombras que lei que podia generar algun resto de ''algo'' en el agua.

aquileslor, con purificar me refiero a eliminar todo tipo de restos y bacterias que pueda quedar en el agua. No al punto de tener que ser consumida por el humano pero si que este lo mas pura posible.

Muchas gracias a ambos, disculpen la tardanza, espero sus respuestas


----------



## opamp

Amigo, la UV-C tienen que atravesar el agua, para lo cual esta debe estar transparente, no turbia, puedes colocar a la salida de la bomba una tubería de plástico muy transparente de PET o PVC y adosarle los tubos de UV-C, necesitas más de 1L/s, que ese litro permanezca unos cuantos segundos expuesto a la luz UV, puedes hacer un sistema tipo alambique con la manguera transparente y colocar los tubos UV-C interna y externamente.  Si le adicionas algo de cloro al pozo te aseguras de obtener mejores resultados


----------



## dmc

tinchoball, por lo general, cuando se necesita agua para consumo ya sea producción o humano, es mejor comenzar haciendo un análisis de agua que queremos purificar con bioquímicos especializados, esto nos va ha dar una idea muy cierta de que proceso debemos utilizar. Por ejemplo el agua puede estar transparente , tener a la vista una apariencia agradable, no ser estancada, pero tener una carga bacteriana alta, o peor, tener metales pesados, como cromo, arsénico, etc. 
La mayoría de los procesos, comienzan con en un tanque de reposo, para que se decante materias en suspensión, luego se realizan varios filtrados (mecánicos) de "grueso" a "fino" comenzando con (mallas metálicas), cama de silex (arena del tipo usado en las piletas de natación) y así sucesivamente hasta que llegas a la ósmosis inversa, pasando por el UV y el ozono. 
Y el proceso termina cuando el bioquímico nos hace otro análisis del agua tratada y nos da el OK, o nos indica si debemos mineralizar o corregir Ph, por decir algo. 
Para el tratamiento con UV, el agua debe tener una turbiedad muy baja (porque los bichos se pueden esconder a la sombra de las partículas), una temperatura de unos 17 a 28°C (para que los hongos no se encapsulen), un pH en lo posible neutro o ligeramente alcalino (6,5 o 6 de ph) y la dureza no muy alta. 
El UV se puede aplicar de dos formas: fuera de contacto y en contacto. Si es en contacto es un poco engorrosa la mecánica pero no imposible (dame un tiempito y trato de hacerte un plano genérico) y se lo hace en caños de PVC o metálicos (inoxidable) y fuera de contacto, es encima del agua, los dos métodos tienen sus pro y sus contras. 
Bueno, mejor trato de reunirte algo de información en un pdf y la subo, porque si no es muy largo de explicar, no es difícil pero tiene sus cosillas.


----------



## aquileslor

Tinchoball. Con lo que te dice el amigo DMC tienes como para entretenerte. Purificar el agua no es moco e pavo. Si se tratar de esterilizar, es un proceso. Pero purificar completamente, es otra cosa. Te dejo en las manos de DMC, que se ve es profesional en la materia. Asi no redundamos en explicaciones. Mucha suerte y espero que lo logres.


----------



## dmc

Tarde un poco pero pude encontrar 2 pdfs de UV, uno de la OMS y otro del INTI, también te dejo otro pdf con algunos apuntes que hice rejuntando varias fuentes de internet y de libros.
Tenes para entretenerte un rato largo leyendo. Por la dudas, quiero a aclarar que no soy experto  o mucho menos, simplemente hace un tiempo, me embarque a preparar equipos de desinfección de agua para uso agrícola, perdí mas de un año con el Inta y varios $, pero eso ya es otra historia.
En los pdfs, vas a encontrar planitos y explicaciones de como funcionan, te van a ser, creo yo, bastantes útiles. Espero que sirvan, para vos  o a otra persona que los necesite. Cualquier cosa pregunten, si se sabe, se puede hacer algo.


----------



## aquileslor

DMC, no te disminuyas de entrada. Ser un experto en algo no significa tener un título de algo. El título te lo da el tiempo y las pestañas gastadas en aprender algún tema y mas si no hay nadie que te lo pueda explicar a fondo. Estas materias de estudio, para ser completas o a lo sumo,lo mas completas posible, te hacen romper los cocos estudiando, buscando y experimentando. Y que después te salgan bien los experimentos. Te lo digo con conocimiento de causa. Te felicito.


----------



## tinchoball

hola dmc y aquileslor. dmc te pasaste con los archivos adjuntos! muchas gracias por la info y por tomarte las molestias de subirlos! y gracias aquileslor por responder ! 
Voy a tener en cuenta la parte de pasar de un filtro grueso a filtros mas finos para eliminar mas impurezas. 
Antes de empezar a leer todo el material me quedo una duda, la luz uv (por el uso que se le da en las camas solares) emite calor? porque si es asi, al poner por fuera del tubo de pvc derretiría el pvc y estariamos en problemas jaja.
Muchas gracias a ambos por la ayuda! voy comentando adelantos


----------



## DOSMETROS

La luz no , lo que puede calentarse (y mucho) es la lámpara


----------



## dmc

Gracias por sus conceptos Aquilestor. Tinchoball, las lamparas UV para camas solares* no *son germicidas y no tienden a levantar mucha temperatura.
Espero que los pdfs te ayuden con tus conceptos y a llevar a cabo tu proyecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo trabajo con lámparas UV de 2.000 y de 5.000 Watts de insoladoras gráficas y esas si que calientan , llevan ventilación forzada permanente y además el equipo y lámpara funcionan a 380V


----------



## Jhony9625

Muy buenas, después de dos días pude leerme todos los comentarios del post jeje, pero aún tengo una duda, quiero realizar un ionizador y aún no he probado ninguno de los que plantean aquí, ya que sólo he podido comprender unos pocos debido a que hay transformadores que no logro comprender su funcionamiento y las conexiones. Sin embargo, mi idea es realizar un ionizador portátil utilizando baterías, lo cual he pensado en baterías de litio para poder recargarlas con su respectivo control de carga, luego realizar un inversor y de ahí armar el multiplicador con los diodos y capacitores. 

Esa es mi idea pero he visto varios que juegan con la frecuencia utilizando un 555, lo cual no entiendo muy bien el funcionamiento si alguien pudiera explicarme se los agradecería, lo que si he visto es que si se trabaja con frecuencias más altas el tamaño del transformador sería más pequeño (eso eso lo que he visto, no sé si esté en lo correcto o no).

Otra duda que me surge es si utilizo el inversor con un transformador de 6VAC a 110VAC o uno de 9V o uno de 12V, no sé si eso influya en algo.

Muchas gracias. Espero respondan ya que el post tiene mucho tiempo sin comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con un "Joule Thief" o Ladrón de Joules y luego un multiplicador con díodos y capacitores


----------



## Jhony9625

Con qué fin haría el ladrón de julios? se supone que el multiplicador se hace al pasar la corriente DC a AC o bueno eso es lo que he entendido que el ionizador como tal es en corriente AC y no DC.

Disculpa la ignorancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Jhony9625 dijo:


> Con qué fin haría el ladrón de julios? se supone que el multiplicador se hace al pasar la corriente DC a AC o bueno eso es lo que he entendido que el ionizador como tal es en corriente AC y no DC.
> 
> Disculpa la ignorancia.


 
El ladrón de Joule eleva la tensión *cómo alterna* y el multiplicador la eleva cómo alterna pero con salida final de contínua


----------



## dmc

Jhony9625, el ionizador trabaja con DC o CC (debe generar solamente iones negativos) el que trabaja en Alterna es el ozonizador, si bien los dos equipos trabajan con alta tensión, utilizandose para limpieza y desinfección, sus efectos y los métodos de aplicación no son iguales.


----------



## Jhony9625

A lo que me refiero es que la alimentación del circuito (al menos al de diodos y capacitores) es de corriente alterna, que al final del circuito sea corriente continua ya es otra cosa. Al menos así lo he entendido yo.


----------



## Jhony9625

Tengo una duda y es que vi en un comentario que decía que la ionización dependía de la corriente que circulara por los alambres que se colocan al final del ionizador, mi pregunta es si hay alguna relación existente que me diga que a tantos miliamperios tantos iones generará o algo así.


----------



## rupi

Jhony9625 dijo:


> Con qué fin haría el ladrón de julios? se supone que el multiplicador se hace al pasar la corriente DC a AC o bueno eso es lo que he entendido que el ionizador como tal es en corriente AC y no DC.
> 
> Disculpa la ignorancia.



DOSMETROS no está equivocado. El principio de utulizar un Joule thief es real. Solo que debe tener 2 devanados el toroide. El primario debe tener unas 40+40 vueltas y debe ser conectado a un tip41 o similar (como ladron de joules propiamente dicho) El devanado secundario debe tener unas 250 vueltas con alambre fino.  En el secundario se consigue una tension alterna de unos 200 volts si alimentas el circuito con 2 pilas recargables en serie de 3.7 volt. Luego la tension de 200vac la multiplicás y la rectificas a continua con diodos y capacitores elevando la tension a unos cuantos miles de volts. Si querés probar te recomiendo que utilices un toroide de ferrita para hacer el transformador. Cuanto mas grande el toroide mayor potencia se consigue. Doy fe a que funciona. Tengo hecho una luz de emergencia a base de este circuito y enciendo una lampara de 8 watts de bajo consumo fluerescente o una de 9 watts led de 220 volts https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211175777612518&set=pcb.10211175883695170&type=3&theateralimentado con 2 pilas. Saludos


----------



## Jhony9625

Hola rupi, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, he visto y analizado lo que me propones, pero mi limitante es el espacio, ya que para hacer ese inversor con el ladrón de julios tendría que colocar un toroide bastante grande, lo cual no me sirve ya que necesito hacerlo lo más pequeño posible, es por eso que estaba pensando en utilizar un transformador de ferrita pero es la hora y no he podido obtener mucha información de esto.

Tengo un ionizador que compré que es bastante pequeño se usa en los automóviles, le hice ingeniería inversa y pude dibujar el circuito, si quieren se los puedo montar para que lo vean, sin embargo en es circuito utilizan un transformador de ferrita para poder hacerlo tan compacto.

Saludos.


----------



## rupi

Hola Jhony9625. El tamaño del nucleo del toroide o de cualquier otro transformador va a depender de la potencia que quieras usar. En el ejemplo del elevador que te mostré, precisaba cerca de 10 watts para poder encender una lampara de 220 volt, por eso el toroide es bastante grande. Bueno, utilizando también el mismo principio de un ladron de joules una ferrita de forma cilindrica de un cm de diametro y de 4 o 5 cm de largo, podes hacer un elevador de tension. Para saber la potencia que puede darte el nucleo, (en una forma practica y rapida, primero tenes que calcularle la superficie en cm2, después, ese valor lo elevas al cuadrado y tenes cuantos watts rinde. Bien. Publicá el circuito que decís tener, asi lo analizamos y podemos en lo posible darte una mano. Un cordial saludo!


----------



## idem258

Hola chicos, que opinan de esto?

Atwfs 10 cabeza de aire ionizador 220 v ionizador purificador de aire esterilizador de iones negativos generador de eliminar el olor de humo formaldehído pm2.5
http://s.aliexpress.com/EFJbiMjy 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Jhony9625

Aquí subo la imagen del ionizador para automovil que pude sacar del que yo tengo.

Rupi, tu idea de hacer un elevador de tensión con un núcleo cilíndrico me ha sonado, me dieron esa misma idea en la universidad y estoy pensando en realizarlo, sin embargo no sé si hacer el cálculo del número de vueltas del primario y secundario como si fuera un transformador convencional o tiene una manera especial de hacerlo. He intentado realizar un cálculo con el área de un transformador que he reciclado, sin embargo el número de vueltas que toca darle es bastante grande (9565 vueltas al primario) ya que el área de la ferrita es bastante pequeña y también intenté hacerlo desde la potencia que requiero pero aún así da un número de vueltas bastante elevado, aclaro que la potencia que necesito no es más de 2w ya que el ionizador consume muy poco.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que lindo . Poné unas fotos


----------



## Jhony9625

Lo siento por la demora, aquí les subo imágenes del ionizador como tal.

Por otro lado he encontrado varios artículos sobre cómo hacer el cálculo de los transformadores de ferrita, sin embargo están en italiano e ingles, si les interesa puedo suministrarselos también.

También tengo una duda respecto a los diodos, he visto varios diagramas en donde utilizan los 1N4007 y en otros dicen que esos diodos no funcionan tan bien, recomiendan utilizar diodos rápidos como los MUR4100, MUR1100, BYV26E, FR107, entre otros. Esto es cierto o con los 1N4007 está bien?

Saludos y espero puedan ayudarme.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Carlos SS

fbesil dijo:


> Va segunda parte.


Para más señas adjunto revista completa en versión italiana se puede encontrar aquí: Nueva Elettronica 194.pdf Ver páginas de la 20 a la 29.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Una consulta, el valor  del diodo zener para ese circuito de automovil?




Jhony9625 dijo:


> Aquí subo la imagen del ionizador para automovil que pude sacar del que yo tengo.
> 
> Rupi, tu idea de hacer un elevador de tensión con un núcleo cilíndrico me ha sonado, me dieron esa misma idea en la universidad y estoy pensando en realizarlo, sin embargo no sé si hacer el cálculo del número de vueltas del primario y secundario como si fuera un transformador convencional o tiene una manera especial de hacerlo. He intentado realizar un cálculo con el área de un transformador que he reciclado, sin embargo el número de vueltas que toca darle es bastante grande (9565 vueltas al primario) ya que el área de la ferrita es bastante pequeña y también intenté hacerlo desde la potencia que requiero pero aún así da un número de vueltas bastante elevado, aclaro que la potencia que necesito no es más de 2w ya que el ionizador consume muy poco.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Carlos SS dijo:


> Para más señas adjunto revista completa en versión italiana se puede encontrar aquí: Nueva Elettronica 194.pdf Ver páginas de la 20 a la 29.


Hola a todos , mejor aun es de onde veio ese Link : www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova%20Elettronica/ , o ese : www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jhony9625

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Una consulta, el valor  del diodo zener para ese circuito de automovil?


No recuerdo muy bien porque fue hace mucho pero creo que era de 5V, hasta donde recuerdo sólo se utilizaba para encender el LED


----------



## faber235

asherar dijo:


> *Hola. *
> 
> *Por lo que he leido hasta ahora no está claro cómo afecta el ozono al organismo humano. *
> 
> *Me parece importante echar un vistazo a esta información.*
> 
> ¿ES LA OZONO-TERAPIA TERAPEUTICA?
> 
> Tolerancia al ozono
> 
> El ozono también mata ...
> .
> 
> _*y a esta también:*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*También se menciona algo aquí:*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Saludos*_


Hola a todos:
Este tema es bastante viejo pero igual mando una apreciacion.
estuve 10 anios trabajando en una fabrica de bolsas de plastico y al fabricar las bobinas del material se les hace un tratamiento con alta tension si estas van a recibir impresion en sus caras.
La tratadora es una maquina que produce alta tension con una potencia importante para que una chapa haga chispas contra un rodillo por el que pasa el material antes de bobinarse.
Esas tratadoras no se que tipo de circuitos tenian adentro pero vi trafos tipo flyback y unos 8 o 10 transistores de potencia montados en disipadores,
imagino un oscilador de frecuencia relativamente alta con el flyback y un trafo elevador.
Habia otro tipo que utilizaba tambien el trafo elevador pero en lugar de transistores utilizaba tiristores, vi una vez un circuito de ese tipo en el que los tiristores eran disparados por un oscilador. Es mas facil generar mas potencia con los tiristores.

Como imaginaran estos equipos generaban una cantidad importante de ozono que se percibia en todo el ambiente a pesar de eso nadie tuvo problemas de salud relacionado con esos equipos ni con el ozono generado. no tengo idea de los niveles de ozono en el ambiente.

no quiero afirmar nada con esto porque no es una investigacion, solo comartir una experiencia.

todo hay que utilizarlo con las precauciones del caso, muchas cosas pueden ser beneficas en ciertos niveles y perjudiciales en otro.
Saludos.


----------



## dmc

Hablando desde la practica, cuando se percibe eventualmente el olor a ozono leve se puede  permanecer en el recinto las 8 horas de jornada laboral, haciendo tareas livianas, si las tareas son pesadas o de fuerza no más de 1 hora, si el olor es muy fuerte no es recomendable quedarse más allá de los 5 a 10 minutos.
El daño que provoca el ozono puede llegar a ser importante y hasta mortal.
En el caso de los embotelladores de agua o impresores de productos plásticos, la cantidad que se desprende en este proceso no es muy significativa puede llegar a causar cefalea y sequedad de mucosas, pero hay que prestar atención a que los niveles no sean muy elevados y continuos.
Como con todo  oxidante hay que tener* precaución*, *no miedo*.
Los medidores de ozono son caros, desde 1000 a unos 4500 U$S, para comprobar que todo estaba bien, en  los equipos industriales solía desprender la manguera y rociar un guante de latex con el gas, debe tardar unos 10 a 15 segundos en desarmarlo.
Algo curioso, pocas veces trabaje imprimiendo bolsas plásticas, pero me llamo la atención que en una ocasión me dieron un liquido anti-estático de la marca Quiplast (Argentina) que se rociada sobre la superficie plástica y se podía imprimir como si fuera de papel, las bolsas quedaban como si fueran de tela y como a la hora se perdía el efecto y se volvían rígidas, sin una marca o doblez.


----------



## faber235

karl dijo:


> acabo de tener una experiencia electrizante con una maquina de tratamiento de corona (basicamente el hermano mayor de los "fry backs" de la televisión, 2200 watt! ), el aparato este produce el terrible y temido Ozoooonooooo!, a penas si huele un poco, y tardo un par de segundos en crear suficiente ozono como para ser perceptible, los circuitos que aqui se discuten no tienen ni la decima parte del poder del equipo industrial (diseñado para preparar bolsa plastica para impresión, kilometros y kilometros diarios para mas detalle).
> avienta 5000 volts y retehartos miliamperes (440 para ser mas correctos), como dije antes, si se tienen más de X volts no aumenta la producción de ozono, despues del valor X, lo que manda es cuantos miliamperes puedes usar.
> ok, en sintesis, el aparetejo es seguro.


La estuve usando muchos anios le llamabamos tratadora, no es recomendable poner el dedo cerca. diria que es intimidante. mas arriba hice un comentario aunque este post es muy viejo lo estoy reviendo.
saludos


----------

